# Quotes



## Kylie1969

Hey guys 

Got some quotes you really like, put them here 

If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything


----------



## chopper

"A house is not a home unless it contains food and fire for the mind as well as the body."
-Benjamin Franklin


----------



## chopper

"There are no easy answers...but there are simple answers. We must have the courage to do what we know is morally right."
-Ronald Reagan


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Once you can accept the universe 
as matter expanding into nothing 
that is something, wearing stripes
with plaid comes easy.
Albert Einstein


----------



## PrincessFiona60

“Believe nothing, no matter where you read it, or who said it, no matter if I have said it, unless it agrees with your own reason and your own common sense.”

~~ Buddha


----------



## Kylie1969

Dont cry because it is over, smile because it happened


----------



## chopper

"Happiness cannot come from without. It must come from within."
-Helen Keller


----------



## PrincessFiona60

and those who were seen dancing
were thought to be insane
by those who could not
hear the music
                    Nietzsche


----------



## chopper

"What we have once enjoyed we can never lose. All that we love deeply becomes a part of us."
Helen Keller


----------



## chopper

"Failure is simply the opportunity to begin again more intelligently."
-Henry Ford


----------



## Kylie1969

A good friend is cheaper than therapy


----------



## Kylie1969

Be yourself, everyone is else is already taken


----------



## chopper

"We shall never know all the good that a simple smile can do."
Mother Teresa


----------



## chopper

"When something tickles me, I just have to laugh."
My Mom


----------



## Andy M.

“For All Sad Words Of Tongue And Pen, The Saddest Are These, ‘It Might Have Been’.”    John Greenleaf Whittier


----------



## Kylie1969

The greatest wealth, is health


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I can’t promise that I will be here for the rest of your life…but, I can promise that I’ll love you for the rest of mine~~~~


----------



## taxlady

The trouble with common sense is that it isn't nearly common enough.

Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain)


----------



## taxlady

It is for us to pray not for tasks equal to our powers, but for powers equal to our tasks, to go forward with a great desire forever beating at the door of our hearts as we travel toward our distant goal.
-- Helen Keller

It is wonderful how much time good people spend fighting the devil. If they would only expend the same amount of energy loving their fellow men, the devil would die in his own tracks of ennui.
-- Helen Keller


----------



## Dawgluver

Getting old ain't for sissies.  Bette Davis


----------



## Somebunny

Change will not come if we wait for some other person or some other time.  We are the ones we've been waiting for.  We are the change that we seek. 

Barack Obama


----------



## Kylie1969

“A day without sunshine is like, you know, night.” 
― Steve Martin


----------



## Kylie1969

“We'll be Friends Forever, won't we, Pooh?' asked Piglet.
Even longer,' Pooh answered.” 
― A. A. Milne, Winnie-the-Pooh


----------



## Katie H

Take it easy; make it nice.  (My paternal grandfather.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

" 'Love' is that condition in which the happiness of another person is essential to your own... Jealousy is a disease, love is a healthy condition. The immature mind often mistakes one for the other, or assumes that the greater the love, the greater the jealousy."
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It doesn't matter how old or gangsta you are - if a toddler hands you a toy phone, you answer it.


----------



## Chef Maloney

"Ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country."

John F. Kennedy


----------



## Chef Maloney

"Shut Up And Sing"

Laura Ingraham


----------



## Kylie1969

Never put off until tomorrow what you can do the day after tomorrow


----------



## MrsLMB

A word to the wise isn't necessary because it's the stupid ones that need the advice.

Bill Cosby
​


----------



## vitauta

hope is the thing with feathers/that perches in the soul/and sings the tune--without the words/and never stops at all,

emily dickenson


----------



## Kylie1969

The human race has only one really effective weapon and that is laughter


----------



## Kylie1969

I've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel


----------



## Addie

Love your enemies. It will drive them crazy.


----------



## vitauta

he who kisses joy as it flies by/will live in eternity's sunrise

william blake


----------



## chopper

"If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen."
-Harry S. Truman


----------



## chopper

"If you set out to be liked, you would be prepared to compromise on anything at any time, and you would achive nothing."
-Margaret Thatcher


----------



## chopper

"Being powerful is like being a lady. If you have to tell people you are, you aren't."
-Margaret Thatcher


----------



## chopper

"Character is Power."
-Booker T.Washington


----------



## chopper

"The truth is not always the same as the majority decision."
-Pope John Paul II


----------



## Kylie1969

Let your love be like the misty rains, coming softly, but flooding the river


----------



## Kylie1969

To find someone who will love you for no reason, and to shower that person with reasons, that is the ultimate happiness


----------



## Kylie1969

Friendship isn't a big thing - it's a million little things


----------



## chopper

“Insanity is doing the same thing, over and over again, but expecting different results.”


----------



## chopper

“It is better to be hated for what you are than to be loved for what you are not.” 
― André Gide, Autumn Leaves


----------



## Kylie1969

Happiness is never stopping to think if you are


----------



## Kylie1969

The best way to cheer yourself up is to try to cheer somebody else up


----------



## Zereh

If you wish to travel far and fast, travel light. Take off all your envies, jealousies, unforgiveness, selfishness and fears. 
_Cesare Pavese _


----------



## Zereh

And my favorite: 

If you're going through hell, keep going.
W. Churchill


----------



## Kylie1969

It is the friends you can call up at 4 a.m. that matter


----------



## Kylie1969

Friends are kisses blown to us by angels


----------



## Kayelle

People are about as happy as they make up their minds to be.

And...

I have been driven many times upon my knees by the overwhelming conviction that I had nowhere else to go.

Abe Lincoln


----------



## Kylie1969

Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. 

So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. 

Explore. Dream. Discover


----------



## Kylie1969

To be yourself in a world that is constantly trying to make you something else is the greatest accomplishment


----------



## Kylie1969

He who has not Christmas in his heart will never find it under a tree


----------



## chopper

Zig Ziglar quotes:

10) “Remember that failure is an event, not a person.”
9) “You will get all you want in life, if you help enough other people get what they want.”
8 ) “People often say motivation doesn’t last. Neither does bathing—that’s why we recommend it daily.”
7) “There has never been a statue erected to honor a critic.”
6) “People don’t buy for logical reasons. They buy for emotional reasons.”
5) “Expect the best. Prepare for the worst. Capitalize on what comes.”
4) “If you go looking for a friend, you’re going to find they’re scarce. If you go out to be a friend, you’ll find them everywhere.”
3) “A goal properly set is halfway reached.”
2) “Your attitude, not your aptitude, will determine your altitude.”
1) “If you can dream it, you can achieve it.”


----------



## Kylie1969

Always do what you are afraid to do


----------



## Kylie1969

You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life


----------



## Kylie1969

Laughter is timeless. Imagination has no age. And dreams are forever


----------



## Kylie1969

For every minute you are angry you lose sixty seconds of happiness


----------



## Kylie1969

Let us be grateful to the people who make us happy; they are the charming gardeners who make our souls blossom


----------



## Kayelle

I heard this for the first time just a few days ago and it had a profound effect on me.

"A person dies twice, once on the day you leave the earth and the second is the day the last person you know speaks your name."


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> I heard this for the first time just a few days ago and it had a profound effect on me.
> 
> "A person dies twice, once on the day you leave the earth and the second is the day the last person you know speaks your name."


That gave me goose bumps.


----------



## Kayelle

Me too Taxi, me too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Excellent quote, Kayelle, do you know who originally said it?


----------



## Kayelle

I did some looking PF but I can't come up with a reliable source.

I heard it on a TV program and I think it may have been CSI.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm swiping it anyway, it's very profound.  Thanks!


----------



## Kylie1969

So often we only do what we think is expected of us, when we are capable of so much more


----------



## Kylie1969

A good laugh and a long sleep are the best cures in the doctor's book


----------



## Kylie1969

Never miss an opportunity to make others happy, even if you have to leave them alone in order to do it


----------



## Kylie1969

The reason I talk to myself is because I’m the only one whose answers I accept.” 
― George Carlin


----------



## Kylie1969

Happiness is not something ready made. It comes from your own actions


----------



## Kylie1969

You've got a lot of choices.  If getting out of bed in the morning is a chore and you're not smiling on a regular basis, try another choice


----------



## Kylie1969

There is no such thing in anyone's life as an unimportant day


----------



## Kylie1969

Never worry about the size of your Christmas tree.  In the eyes of children, they are all 30 feet tall


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Never worry about the size of your Christmas tree. In the eyes of children, they are all 30 feet tall


 
So true Kylie. I absolutely love watching the little ones staring at a tree all lit up.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, it is one of the sweetest things


----------



## radhuni

Its a hyme from Upanisad,

"Asotoma sad gamaya
Tamosoma jyotir gamaya 
Mrityuma amritam gamaya"

I want to get rid of all evils and want to be good and pure 

I want to get out of the darkness of ignorance and get enlightened by the light of knowledge

I want to go beyond the fear of the mortality of my body and feel the bliss of immortality of my soul.


----------



## Kylie1969

Christmas is not as much about opening our presents as opening our hearts


----------



## simonbaker

The best things in life are not things.


----------



## Kylie1969

Anyone can catch your eye, but it takes someone special to catch your heart


----------



## chopper

27) Everyone is gifted - but some people never open their package!


----------



## simonbaker

You can't be extraordinary without being extra ordinary.


----------



## Kylie1969

The aging process has you firmly in its grasp if you never get the urge to throw a snowball


----------



## simonbaker

They say the sky is the limit....yet man has walked on the moon. Never give up!


----------



## chopper

The greatest oak was once a little nut who held its ground!


----------



## Kylie1969

"It came without ribbons!  It came without tags!  It came without packages, boxes or bags!"... Then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before!  "Maybe Christmas," he thought, "doesn't come from a store.  Maybe Christmas... perhaps... means a little bit more!"  ~Dr. Seuss, How the Grinch Stole Christmas!


----------



## Kylie1969

The best of all gifts around any Christmas tree:  the presence of a happy family all wrapped up in each other


----------



## simonbaker

Life is like a rainbow:
It takes rain & sunshine to make it happen.


----------



## kadesma

GOD be between you and harm in all the empty places you must walk.
Orson Wells
kades


----------



## vitauta

i'm nobody!  who are you? are you nobody too?
then that's the pair of us.  don't tell.
they'll banish us, you know.

e.d.


----------



## MrsLMB

Beautiful pictures are developed from negatives in a dark room.

So if you see darkness in your life, be assured that a beautiful
picture is being prepared.


----------



## vitauta

yes, mrs, i rather like your quote about a 'dark developing place.'  do you know who is the author?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

“Popcorn for breakfast! Why not? It's a grain. It's like, like, grits, but with high self-esteem.”
~~ James Patterson


----------



## MrsLMB

vitauta said:


> yes, mrs, i rather like your quote about a 'dark developing place.' do you know who is the author?


 
Author unknown.   I've tried to find an author but no luck.


----------



## Kylie1969

A New Year's resolution is something that goes in one year and out the other


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> A New Year's resolution is something that goes in one year and out the other



That is a good one.


----------



## chopper

It takes 8,460 bolts to assemble an automobile, and one nut to scatter it all over the road. -author unknown.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> It takes 8,460 bolts to assemble an automobile, and one nut to scatter it all over the road. -author unknown.


I wish that wasn't true.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> That is a good one.



Thanks Chops


----------



## Kylie1969

Many years ago I resolved never to bother with New Year's resolutions, and I've stuck with it ever since.  ~Dave Beard


----------



## Hoot

Found in a fortune cookie from our last outing the weekend before Christmas:
"Good Judgement comes from experience, experience comes from bad judgment."


----------



## chopper

To get the full value of joy you must have someone to divide it with. 
-author unknown.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> To get the full value of joy you must have someone to divide it with.
> -author unknown.


Grief can take care of itself, but to get the full value of a joy you must have somebody to divide it with. --Samuel Clemens aka Mark Twain, [SIZE=-1]_The Tragedy of Pudd'nhead Wilson_[/SIZE]


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> Grief can take care of itself, but to get the full value of a joy you must have somebody to divide it with. --Samuel Clemens aka Mark Twain, [SIZE=-1]_The Tragedy of Pudd'nhead Wilson_[/SIZE]



that's it!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is good to be alone in a garden at dawn or dark so that all its shy presences may haunt you and possess you in a reverie of suspended thought


----------



## Kylie1969

When one of my plants dies, I die a little inside, too


----------



## vitauta

outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend, inside a dog, it's too dark to read.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend, inside a dog, it's too dark to read.


Groucho Marx


----------



## simonbaker

I wish they sold gas at the dollar store.


----------



## Kylie1969

Patience is something you admire in the driver behind you and scorn in the one ahead


----------



## PrincessFiona60

When I feel like exercising, I just lie down until the feeling goes away. ~~Paul Terry, Cartoonist


----------



## Kylie1969

Life is simple, it's just not easy


----------



## simonbaker

Today is the first day of the rest of your life.


----------



## Kylie1969

The best car safety device is a rear-view mirror with a cop in it


----------



## forty_caliber

"Happiness? A good cigar, a good meal, a good cigar and a good woman - or a bad woman; it depends on how much happiness you can handle." -George Burns	

.40


----------



## Kylie1969

You can learn many things from children.  How much patience you have, for instance


----------



## MrsLMB

"It is the one of the great secrets of life that those things most worth doing, we do for others." 

 Lewis Carroll


----------



## MrsLMB

Accept the fact that some days you're the pigeon, and some days you're the statue!


----------



## Kylie1969

Winter is the time for comfort, for good food and warmth, for the touch of a friendly hand and for a talk beside the fire: it is the time for home


----------



## Kylie1969

Winter is the season in which people try to keep the house as warm as it was in the summer, when they complained about the heat


----------



## MrsLMB

Always keep your words soft and sweet, just in case you have to eat them.


----------



## Kayelle

From Carl Sagan, the famous astronomer and teacher:  

"Look again at that pale blue dot. That's here.  That's home. That's us. On it everyone you love, everyone you know,  everyone you ever heard of, every human being who ever was, lived out  their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering, thousands of  confident religions, ideologies, and economic doctrines, every hunter  and forager, every hero and coward. every creator and destroyer of  civilization, every king and peasant, every young couple in love, every  mother and father, hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher  of morals, every corrupt politician, every "superstar", every "supreme  leader", every saint and sinner in the history of our species lived  there - on a mote of dust suspended in a sunbeam."


----------



## forty_caliber

"Sometimes you get chicken and sometimes you get feathers."  - The Fox

.40


----------



## MrsLMB

A truly happy person is one who can enjoy the scenery on a detour.


----------



## taxlady




----------



## MrsLMB

We could learn a lot from crayons. Some are sharp, some are pretty and some are dull. Some have weird names and all are different colours, but they all have to live in the same box.


----------



## simonbaker

MrsLMB said:


> We could learn a lot from crayons. Some are sharp, some are pretty and some are dull. Some have weird names and all are different colours, but they all have to live in the same box.



Well said!
Diversity......we all smile in the same language.


----------



## chopper

People are always looking for the single magic bullet that will totally change everything. There is no single magic bullet. 
-Temple Grandin


----------



## MrsLMB

Save the earth..... It's the only planet with chocolate!


----------



## simonbaker

No matter how full life seems there's always room for a couple of cups of coffee with a friend.


----------



## justplainbill

14 Jan 2012, 4:01PM EST Boston Beer Co (NYSE: SAM) $138.56 (+0.72%)


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> 14 Jan 2012, 4:01PM EST Boston Beer Co (NYSE: SAM) $138.56 (+0.72%)


----------



## justplainbill

taxlady said:


>


But no divvie and no Christmas present to stockholders this year.  The beer glasses in 2011 and bottle openers in 2010 were nice.


----------



## Kylie1969

You don't really understand human nature unless you know why a child on a merry-go-round will wave at his parents every time around - and why his parents will always wave back


----------



## Kylie1969

Every day I get up and look through the Forbes list of the richest people in America.  If I'm not there, I go to work


----------



## chopper

Silence is a source of great strength. 
Lao Tzu


----------



## MrsLMB

When everything's coming right at you, you're in the wrong lane.


----------



## vitauta

MrsLMB said:


> When everything's coming right at you, you're in the wrong lane.



words to live by


----------



## Kylie1969

Don't look where you fall, but where you slipped


----------



## Kylie1969

Love is missing someone whenever you're apart, but somehow feeling warm inside because you're close in heart


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"One day some people came to the master and asked 'How can you be happy in a world of such impermanence, where you cannot protect your loved ones from harm, illness and death?' The master held up a glass and said 'Someone gave me this glass, and I really like this glass. It holds my water admirably and it glistens in the sunlight. I touch it and it rings! One day the wind may blow it off the shelf, or my elbow may knock it from the table. I know this glass is already broken, so I enjoy it incredibly.'"
~~Achaan Chah Subato, Thai meditation master


----------



## Kylie1969

Life is simple, it's just not easy


----------



## Foiejita

..........Because people will always be hungry.


----------



## Addie

_*Too many cooks spoil the broth. *_



Certainly not meant for DC members.


----------



## simonbaker

Stop letting people, who do so little for you, control your mind, feelings & emotions.


----------



## Kylie1969

Those who can laugh without cause have either found the true meaning of happiness or have gone stark raving mad


----------



## jharris

" If, from the more wretched parts of the old world, we look at those which are in an advanced stage of improvement, we still find the greedy hand of government thrusting itself into every corner and crevice of industry, and grasping the spoil of the multitude. Invention is continually exercised, to furnish new pretenses for revenues and taxation. It watches prosperity as its prey and permits none to escape without tribute.

Thomas Paine, Rights of Man, 1791


----------



## chopper

We must reject the idea that every time a law's broken, society is guilty rather than the lawbreaker. It is time to restore the American precept that each individual is accountable for his actions. 
Ronald Reagan


----------



## jharris

Agreed


----------



## jharris

"I don't drink these days. I'm allergic to drugs and alcohol. I break out in handcuffs."

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Kylie1969

I like that one


----------



## tinlizzie

"I can't see the lines I used to think I could read between.  Perhaps my brains have turned to sand.  Oh me Oh my."   Brian Eno from his song "Golden Hours"


----------



## vitauta

push the reset butter, turn the hourglass 
and play it again sam


----------



## Kylie1969

A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend. 

A successful woman is one who can find such a man


----------



## MrsLMB




----------



## Kylie1969

Housework can't kill you, but why take a chance?


----------



## Kylie1969

My grandmother started walking five miles a day when she was sixty. She's ninety-seven now, and we don't know where the hell she is


----------



## jharris

Patriotism is supporting your country all the time, and your government when it deserves it. 

Mark Twain


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> My grandmother started walking five miles a day when she was sixty. She's ninety-seven now, and we don't know where the hell she is


 
She is beginning to feel tired and is knocking at my door. She wants a  place to rest for a bit.


----------



## Dawgluver

Happiness is a warm beagle. Charles Shultz


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> She is beginning to feel tired and is knocking at my door. She wants a  place to rest for a bit.



Make sure you offer her a nice cup of tea Ads


----------



## vitauta

there are too many books i haven't read, too many places i haven't seen, too many memories i haven't kept long enough....

oscar wilde

i can't believe i chose this for my h.s. yearbook quote.(huh?)


----------



## Kylie1969

I have learned that only two things are necessary to keep one's wife happy. First, let her think she's having her own way. And second, let her have it


----------



## jharris

When considering marriage, select someone who makes you miserable in ways you can live with.


----------



## Snip 13

My Grandmother started walking 5 miles a day when she was 60, she's 97 now and we don't know where the hell she is.

I like long walks, especially when they are taken by people who annoy me.

Don't take life too seriously, you'll never get out of it alive anyway.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's why I walk in the mall...it always takes me back, eventually, to the door I came in.  Now I just have to remember which door I came in...


----------



## Kylie1969

I like children - fried

W. C. Fields


----------



## jharris

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> I like long walks, especially when they are taken by people who annoy me.


----------



## simonbaker

Be thankful for the  BAd  things in life. For they open your eyes to the Good things you weren't paying attention too.


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:


> Be thankful for the  BAd  things in life. For they open your eyes to the Good things you weren't paying attention too.



This is SO very true!


----------



## Zereh




----------



## Kylie1969

Happiness is an inside job


----------



## simonbaker

Only trust someone who can see 3 things in you:
The sorrow behind your smile, The love behind your anger & The reason behind your silence.


----------



## Kylie1969

Nobody can give you wiser advice than yourself


----------



## jharris

“A Fool follows his own wisdom and makes his own mistakes but a Wise man learns from the mistakes of fools.” ― Luelle Davis


----------



## simonbaker

I sometimes wonder, birds can fly anywhere they want to on earth why don't they fly away, then I find myself thinking the same way.


----------



## Kylie1969

It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on


----------



## Kylie1969

Ah coffee. The sweet balm by which we shall accomplish today's tasks


----------



## vitauta

Kylie1969 said:


> It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on





that sounds like a bit of naughtiness, mae west style. pure fun, that gal.


----------



## MrsLMB

Remember these 2 words because they'll open a lot of doors in your life ...

PUSH and PULL


----------



## simonbaker

You have to crack some eggs in life to make an omelet.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> that sounds like a bit of naughtiness, mae west style. pure fun, that gal.


 
It was a Marilyn Monroe quote when asked what she had on when she posed nude for an automotive calendar in the 50's.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> You have to crack some eggs in life to make an omelet.


 
Does cracking a few heads count?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_"Nothing icky lasts forever." ~ Deborah Norville_


----------



## jharris

The most interesting information comes from children, for they tell all they know and then stop.

Mark Twain


----------



## jharris




----------



## Kylie1969

If you must drink and drive, drink Pepsi


----------



## Kylie1969

Never let a computer know you're in a hurry


----------



## jharris

Never let a traffic cop know you're in a hurry


----------



## Kylie1969

Never get married in the morning, because you never know who you'll meet that night


----------



## jharris

The towels were so thick there I could hardly close my suitcase. 

Yogi Berra


----------



## simonbaker

Being happy doesn't mean everything is perfect, it means you decided to see beyond the imperfections.


----------



## chopper

May your troubles be less and your blessings be more, 
And nothing but happiness come through your door.
-Irish Blessing


----------



## jharris

"Please God, If I die before her don't let my wife sell my tools for what I told her I paid for them"


----------



## simonbaker

Sometimes you have to color outside the lines once in awhile to make your life a masterpiece.


----------



## Kylie1969

Patience is the ability to count down before you blast off


----------



## Kylie1969

A grandmother is a babysitter who watches the kids instead of the television


----------



## simonbaker

Be ok with where you are, even if you want to change.


----------



## Addie

Love your enemies. It will drive them crazy!


----------



## simonbaker

When it rains, look for rainbows. When it's dark, look for stars.


----------



## Kylie1969

The world needs dreamers and the world needs doers. But above all, the world needs dreamers who do


----------



## Kylie1969

In spite of the cost of living, it's still popular


----------



## simonbaker

When you want to feel rich, just count all the things that money can't buy.


----------



## vitauta

there is no love sincerer than the love of food.

george bernard shaw


----------



## PrincessFiona60

“Popcorn for breakfast! Why not? It's a grain. It's like, like, grits, but with high self-esteem.”
James Patterson


----------



## simonbaker

I'm responsible for what I say not for what YOU understand.


----------



## chopper

Tis better to be silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.
-Abraham Lincoln


----------



## PrincessFiona60

“Believe nothing, no matter where you read it, or who said it, no matter if I have said it, unless it agrees with your own reason and your own common sense.”

~~ Buddha


----------



## Kylie1969

Love is being stupid together


----------



## Kylie1969

I bought some batteries but they weren't included


----------



## JoAnn L.

"Let the World know you as you are, not as you think you should be". Fanny Brice


----------



## jharris

Excerpt from John Galt's Speech as written by Ayn Rand in Atlas Shrugged

"Is it ever proper to help another man? No, if he demands it as his right or as a duty that you owe him. Yes, if it's your own free choice based on your judgment of the value of that person and his struggle. This country wasn't built by men who sought handouts. In its brilliant youth, this country showed the rest of the world what greatness was possible to Man and what happiness is possible on Earth."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Shared pain is lessened; shared joy, increased—thus do we refute entropy."
~~ Spider Robinson


----------



## taxlady

“Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it is time to pause and reflect.”
Mark Twain

"Grief can take care of itself, but to get the full value of a joy you must have somebody to divide it with."
Mark Twain


----------



## simonbaker

Don't put all of your eggs in one basket.


----------



## jharris

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> "Shared pain is lessened; shared joy, increased—thus do we refute entropy."
> ~~ Spider Robinson



entropy [en-truh-pee
—noun

4. a doctrine of inevitable social decline and degeneration.

*** We must each work to care for and provide for ourselves and our families in order to be in a position to care for those who are TRULY helpless and in need.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jharris said:


> entropy [en-truh-pee
> —noun
> 
> 4. a doctrine of inevitable social decline and degeneration.
> 
> *** We must each work to care for and provide for ourselves and our families in order to be in a position to care for those who are TRULY helpless and in need.



I have to do a better job of taking care of myself...


----------



## simonbaker

What screws us up most in life is the picture in our heads of how life is supposed to be.


----------



## jharris

How true! If we buy into the Hollywood and Madison Avenue prescription of success (status) and happiness or the romantic fairy tales prevalent in literature we forget what is truly important.


----------



## jharris

“The art of living is more like wrestling than dancing, in so far as it stands ready against the accidental and the unforeseen, and is not apt to fall.”

― Marcus Aurelius, Meditations


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Programming today is a race between software engineers striving to build bigger and better idiot-proof programs, and the Universe trying to produce bigger and better idiots. So far, the Universe is winning.

Rich Cook


----------



## Addie

Getting old is for the young because it is hard work. 

My neighbor


----------



## Kylie1969

Look at everything as though you were seeing it either for the first or last time


----------



## Kylie1969

Don't ever take a fence down until you know why it was put up


----------



## Zhizara

I am only an egg.

Robert Heinlein


----------



## JoAnn L.

Next to jazz music, there is nothing that lifts the spirit and strengthens the soul more that a good bowl of chili. Harry James


----------



## Kylie1969

Like good wine, marriage gets better with age - once you learn to keep a cork in it


----------



## Kylie1969

My wife says I never listen to her.  At least I think that's what she said


----------



## JoAnn L.

Had I but a penny in the world, thou shouldst have it for gingerbread. Shakespeare


----------



## jharris

If all thy worldly goods thou art bereft... and in thy store two loaves alone are left...

Sell one and with the dole buy hyacinths to feed thy soul.


----------



## Kylie1969

Having a place to go - is a home
Having someone to love - is a family 
Having both - is a blessing


----------



## Kylie1969

Children are a great comfort in your old age - and they help you reach it faster, too


----------



## tinlizzie

The weather this weekend is  predicted to be mercurial, capricious, uncooperative and ornery,  and it's not even one of the worst days.  

Mark Twain on New England weather.


----------



## 2old2change

No man stands so tall as a man who stoops to help a child.

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## JoAnn L.

He who wants little, always has enough.


----------



## Kylie1969

Never miss an opportunity to make others happy, even if you have to leave them alone in order to do it


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Never miss an opportunity to make others happy, *even if you have to leave them alone in order to do it*


Great point.


----------



## buckytom

you're playing worse and worse everyday, and right now you're plaing like it's next month.

great moments are born from great opportunities.

herb brooks


----------



## JoAnn L.

An archaeologist is the best husband a woman can have. The older she gets the more interested he is in her. Agatha Christie


----------



## Snip 13

Guilt, the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## buckytom

can i sit down? this is making me sick.

george washington, upon crossing the delaware.


----------



## Kylie1969

Money can't buy happiness, but it can make you awfully comfortable while you're being miserable


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kylie1969 said:


> Money can't buy happiness, but it can make you awfully comfortable while you're being miserable




An Australian named Kathy Lette takes credit for saying _"People who say that money can't buy happiness just don't know where to shop"_ 

I always thought it was Ethel Merman!


----------



## Kylie1969

Aunt Bea said:


> An Australian named Kathy Lette takes credit for saying _"People who say that money can't buy happiness just don't know where to shop"_
> 
> I always thought it was Ethel Merman!



That is interesting...

Good quote


----------



## jharris

Money can't buy you love but it can rent you some first class affection.

Unknown


----------



## taxlady

Buy a kitten or a puppy and then tell me you can't buy love.


----------



## buckytom

if you love something, set it free. if it comes back to you, it was always meant to be yours.

if it doesn't, hunt it down and kill it.


----------



## Kylie1969

That one cracked me up Tom


----------



## GotGarlic

What is Paradise? 
But a Garden, 
an Orchard of Trees and  Herbs, 
full of pleasure, 
and nothing there but delights.

William Lawson, 1618


----------



## buckytom

on winter: a true lover of nature doesn't despair now that his mistress has turned a colder cheek.

(i forget where i read that, but since i love skiing, hockey, and winter backpacking, it always stuck with me)


----------



## Kylie1969

Sometimes I laugh so hard the tears run down my leg


----------



## simonbaker

If you spend your whole life waiting for the storm, you'll never enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> if you love something, set it free. if it comes back to you, it was always meant to be yours.
> 
> if it doesn't, hunt it down and kill it.


 
I guess I have me some hunting to do.


----------



## vitauta

one cannot think well, love well, or sleep well, if one has not dined well.


virginia woolf


----------



## taxlady

*"I’d  put my money on the Sun and Solar Energy, what a source of Power! I  hope we don’t have to wait until oil and coal run out, before we tackle  that." -Thomas Edison*


----------



## buckytom

"i drank what?"

sophocles, 399 b.c.


----------



## jharris

"We were going to have Mick Jagger and Keith Richards here to talk with but we couldn't get a satellite. I guess that's the first time that two Stones were killed by a bird."

Charlie Gibson, Good Morning America


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

I like pigs, dogs look up to us,cats look down on us, pigs look at us as equals.


----------



## jharris

"Cats don't have owners. They have staff"

Unknown


----------



## simonbaker

A bad attitude is like a flat tire, you can't get very far until you change it.


----------



## Zereh

<3 Z


----------



## taxlady

Zereh said:


> <3 Z


I've seen it before. It's brilliant.


----------



## simonbaker

Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened.


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:


> Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened.



Good one...easier said thn done!


----------



## Kylie1969

The best thing about the future is that it comes one day at a time


----------



## simonbaker

Life is like an ocaen, it can be rough & rigid or calm & peaceful. But in the end it's beautiful.


----------



## buckytom

doin' right ain't got no end.

captain red legs terill from the movie "josey wales".


----------



## simonbaker

Dream as if you will live forever, live as if you'll die tomorrow.


----------



## Kylie1969

Live and let live


----------



## jharris

There's no free lunch


----------



## buckytom

eat at joe's, and get gas.

(on a sign outside of joe's diner and fueling station)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jharris said:


> There's no free lunch



Actually, TANSTAAFL - used frequently in Heinlein novels (_The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_) and tattooed on Shrek's arm.

"There ain't no such thing as a free lunch."


----------



## simonbaker

It doesn't hurt your eyes to see the bright things in life.


----------



## buckytom

you can't always get what you want. but if you try sometimes, you get what you need.


----------



## chopper

buckytom said:


> you can't always get what you want. but if you try sometimes, you get what you need.



Ok, BT, the song is now in my head!


----------



## buckytom

i know. me too.

i went down
to the demonstration 
to get my
fair share
of abuse..


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> i know. me too.
> 
> i went down
> to the demonstration
> to get my
> fair share
> of abuse..


How about some attributions Tom? Just 'cause I'm old enough to recognize it doesn't mean everyone here is.


----------



## jharris

Rolling Stones, You Can't Always Get What You Want


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> How about some attributions Tom? Just 'cause I'm old enough to recognize it doesn't mean everyone here is.


 
So true TL. I haven't got a clue. Just looks like bad typing to me.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> So true TL. I haven't got a clue. Just looks like bad typing to me.



Look at the post above yours.  That should help you out.


----------



## GotGarlic

If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice. 

Rush


----------



## buckytom

i wasn't sure if it was written by the rolling stones. they ripped off a lot of old blues musicians in their day. by the time i looked it up, i was distracted by work.

and c'mon addie. unless you've lived with your fingers in your ears, in a cave, on mars, i'm sure you've heard that song.


----------



## buckytom

"ob thlen darff so thlen dorff"

old martian proverb


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> i wasn't sure if it was written by the rolling stones. they ripped off a lot of old blues musicians in their day. by the time i looked it up, i was distracted by work.
> 
> and c'mon addie. unless you've lived with your fingers in your ears, in a cave, on mars, i'm sure you've heard that song.


So, did the Stones write it or rip it off?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> So, did the Stones write it or rip it off?



They did an outstanding "Ain't Too Proud To Beg" , which was a ripoff of an old blues song.  

And I have no idea what BT's Martian proverb means!

"Brylcream, a little dab will do you, she'll love to put her fingers through your hair."


----------



## buckytom

taxlady said:


> So, did the Stones write it or rip it off?



oh, sorry. yep, written by jagger and richards.


----------



## Kylie1969

Wedding rings:  the world's smallest handcuffs


----------



## Kylie1969

Home cooking:  where many a man thinks his wife is


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i wasn't sure if it was written by the rolling stones. they ripped off a lot of old blues musicians in their day. by the time i looked it up, i was distracted by work.
> 
> and c'mon addie. unless you've lived with your fingers in your ears, in a cave, on mars, i'm sure you've heard that song.


 
I have never heard any music by them. For years I thought they were always talking about the newpaper called that. My kids finally told me the difference. I am more into Beverly Sills.


----------



## buckytom

you were only in your late 20's, early 30's when they were at their most popular.

well, i guess to each his own.

hey, there's a quote.

by cicero, before anyone climbs up my butt about it.


----------



## simonbaker

Feelings change -  Memories don't.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> you were only in your late 20's, early 30's when they were at their most popular.
> 
> well, i guess to each his own.
> 
> hey, there's a quote.
> 
> by cicero, before anyone climbs up my butt about it.


 
At that age, I was up to my ears in children and housework.


----------



## buckytom

and you've never heard of them or their songs for nearly 50 years?



ok. never mind.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> and you've never heard of them or their songs for nearly 50 years?
> 
> ok. never mind.


 
bt. I don't even own a radio. One time when my youngest had a friend over, I had some music playing that was a classical piece. His friend commented on "how can you listen to that?" My son's response was, "I have grown up listening to it all my life." Classical music was my lullaby's and my children's. My youngest has a wide taste in music to this day. Including Gregorian Chant. My middle son loves jazz. My two oldest ones listen to soft jazz. I have no idea where they got that from. I am not fond of jazz.


----------



## buckytom

ok, whatever. you are pretty adept at being involved in the computer/information age, radio or not, so it seems odd. but be it as it may.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> ok, whatever. you are pretty adept at being involved in the computer/information age, radio or not, so it seems odd. but be it as it may.


 
bt, my occupation was that of a Professional Temporary Worker. I did that for more than 25 years. So I learned computers when they were first appearing in offices. When you had two five inch floppy disks and had to know how to program your own documents. I was in on the ground floor. I knew Windows Office so well that I found myself teaching it to computer geeks. Even I thought that was odd. Word Processing was an occupation in and of itself. I was sent on assignments that required me to learn a whole new skill almost overnight. And I also got a lot of call backs for my services. I did have some offers for a permanent position in the company. But I liked the diversity of what I was doing. I could never get fired. All they could do was call the agency and let them know they no longer needed my services. I always got paid top dollar for my knowledge. 

My intelligence comes from the genes of my father. He worked for a newspaper and was also in the morgue. That is the department you call when you want some information. Like what year did the Titanic sink. He would give the answer right off the top of his head. I never knew him to be wrong. I also got my love of classical music from him. 

I have always loved the process of learning something new.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> bt, my occupation was that of a Professional Temporary Worker. I did that for more than 25 years.



Didn't I read that you were a nurse too?


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Didn't I read that you were a nurse too?


 
I was an Aide. When I had just two kids. It was a very small community hospital. Twenty-five beds. They got caught screwing Medicare for a few million dollars. Maternity only had five of those beds. They had one RN for each shift and one practical nurse. Not licensed. Everyone else was an Aide. I got the job because I was a mother and knew how to take care of babies. That hospital doesn't exist anymore. That was the end of my medical career. But I still remember everything I learned. Can you imagine a big city hospital letting an Aide into the OR to be the dirty nurse today? That was another one of my jobs. Counting the 4x4s and hanging them on the rack. The only place I didn't work was with the male patients. They had a male pratical nurse for them. I kept my mouth shut, did what I was told. I needed that job. That job lasted seven months. Then the place was closed down.


----------



## jharris

If you shine you'll never stand in anyone's shadow.

Me


----------



## vitauta

jharris said:


> If you shine you'll never stand in anyone's shadow.
> 
> Me




good one, jh.  got any others?


----------



## Dawgluver

When one door closes, another opens.  Or you can open the closed door.  That's how doors work.


----------



## jharris

vitauta said:
			
		

> good one, jh.  got any others?



Not offhand. They come to me occasionally but I forget them before I can write them down.

I suffer from OSMOMAFG

Only Sporadic Moments Of Mundane And Fleeting Genius

Laughing/Crying!


----------



## Zereh




----------



## taxlady

Zereh said:


>


Brilliant. +100


----------



## buckytom

jharris said:


> If you shine you'll never stand in anyone's shadow.
> 
> Me



and it makes 'em easier to pick off at a distance...


----------



## Kylie1969

I love that one


----------



## jharris

buckytom said:
			
		

> and it makes 'em easier to pick off at a distance...



Laughing! Laughing!Laughing!

Thank you!


----------



## buckytom

Zereh said:


>




then put them down... 

dum de dum dum
dum dum dum


(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## jharris

So true Zerah, so true!


----------



## buckytom

none of us have it all together, really.

but together, we have it all.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> none of us have it all together, really.
> 
> but together, we have it all.


Good one.


----------



## buckytom

travel is fatal to prejudice, bigotry, and narrow-mindedness.

mark twain


----------



## Kylie1969

We're born alone, we live alone, we die alone. Only through our love and friendship can we create the illusion for the moment that we're not alone


----------



## chopper

To the world you may be just one person, but to one person you may be the world.


----------



## Zereh




----------



## chopper




----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## buckytom

selfish bastard, winnie is. did he ever think it's the heartbreak that would kill ya?


----------



## tinlizzie

Sorrows pass and hope abides. - Anthony Trollope


----------



## vitauta

buckytom said:


> travel is fatal to prejudice, bigotry, and narrow-mindedness.
> 
> mark twain




so true.  i think it is also true of certain book-reading voyages.


----------



## taxlady

Cats were worshipped as gods thousands of years ago. Cats never forgot.
Anonymous


----------



## buckytom

lol, taxy. ours certainly haven't.


----------



## Zereh




----------



## buckytom

what if i'm headed in the right direction...



sorry, just kidding.


i'm still opened to be touched,...






what?



you have a dirty mind, not me.


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## simonbaker

No one looks back  on their life & remembers when they had plenty of sleep.


----------



## chopper

Education is what remains after one has forgotten everything he learned in school.
Albert Einstein.


----------



## chopper

"If a man is called to be a streetsweeper, he should sweep streets even as Michelangelo painted, or Beethoven composed music, or Shakespeare wrote poetry. He should sweep streets so well that all the hosts of heaven and earth will pause to say, here lived a great streetsweeper who did his job well."
Martin Luther King Jr. 


"The first requisite of a good citizen in this republic of ours is that he shall be able and willing to pull his own weight."
Theodore Roosevelt



“No matter how worthy the cause, it is robbery, theft, and injustice to confiscate the property of one person and give it to another to whom it does not belong.”
Walter Williams


----------



## simonbaker

Don't let education get in the way of learning.


----------



## chopper

"Don't expect to build up the weak by pulling down the strong." 
Calvin Coolidge


----------



## chopper

"You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life."
Winston Churchill


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## simonbaker

If you're brave enough to say good-bye, life will reward you with a new hello.


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## taxlady

One year in Italy with their eyes open would be worth more than three at Oxford; and six months in the fields with a platyscopic lens would teach them strange things about the world around them that all the long terms at Harrow and Winchester have failed to discover to them. But that would involve some trouble to the teacher.

    What a misfortune it is that we should thus be compelled to let our boys’ schooling interfere with their education!
~~
novelist and science writer Grant Allen


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## jharris

Man, these last few pages have been outstanding!

Thanks all.


----------



## buckytom

on not burying the dead: 

buzzard's gotta eat, same as the worm.

josey wales


----------



## jharris

One vulture to another...

"Patience my a$$, I'm gonna kill something!"


----------



## chopper

jharris said:


> One vulture to another...
> 
> "Patience my a$$, I'm gonna kill something!"



  that is how I felt Thursday at work!  May need to post this by my desk.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> that is how I felt Thursday at work! May need to post this by my desk.


 
Not the wisest choice for a posting. Just using the word "kill" can cause a host of  problems and taken the wrong way. But I know how you feel. 

One that I always wanted to post was, "I won't be in tomorrow. I will be home cleaning my guns." But I wisely refrained from doing so.


----------



## GotGarlic

"A lack of planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part."

I did post this at my desk at work. Fair warning


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> "A lack of planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part."
> 
> I did post this at my desk at work. Fair warning


 
I did have one that said, "I will schedule your emergency on my calendar for next week."


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## simonbaker

If we have no peace, it's because we have forgotton about that we need each other.
Mother Teresa


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## chopper

Nice Kylie.  Not only a nice quote, but an adorable picture of the ducklings!


----------



## simonbaker

You can't live a positive life with a negative mind.


----------



## Zereh




----------



## jharris

simonbaker said:
			
		

> You can't live a positive life with a negative mind.



Amen brother!

When we stop for a moment to consider how blessed we are it provides us with a more realistic perspective.


----------



## simonbaker

A person who has never made a mistake has never tried doing  anything new.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Nice Kylie.  Not only a nice quote, but an adorable picture of the ducklings!



Thanks Chops, so lovely I agree


----------



## JoAnn L.

Regret for the things we did can be tempered by time; it is regret for the things we did not do that is inconsolable.


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## JoAnn L.

All these years I have been afraid of an edge, I didn't realize it was the edge of madness.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We are happiest when we make something that makes someone else happy.


----------



## Kylie1969

Love, and a cough, cannot be hid


----------



## Kylie1969

Mumps, measles, and puppy love are terrible after twenty


----------



## chopper

God Bless America!


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## jharris

So true!


----------



## jharris

chopper said:
			
		

> God Bless America!



Yes indeed, and God bless us every one!


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## buckytom

he who laughs last didn't get the joke.


----------



## chopper

buckytom said:


> he who laughs last didn't get the joke.



Sure he did, it just took him longer to "get" it!


----------



## Addie

A simple smile to a stranger can travel a long way. Even if the road is bumpy.


----------



## simonbaker

Give thanks for what you have now, keep fighting for what you want for tomorrow.


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## jharris

"Respect your struggle"

Unknown


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Don't go for looks; they can              deceive.*
             Don't go for wealth; even that fades              away.
             Go              for someone who makes you smile,
             Because it takes only a smile              to
             Make              a dark day seem bright.
             Find              the one that makes your heart smile!


----------



## Kylie1969

No matter how many mistakes you make or how slow you progress, you are still way ahead of everyone who isn’t trying


----------



## Kylie1969

Love and appreciate your parents.  We are often so busy growing up, we forget they are also growing old


----------



## buckytom

there are old pilots, and there are bold pilots.

but there are no old, bold pilots.


----------



## Kylie1969

Making one person smile can change the world – maybe not the whole world, but their world


----------



## simonbaker

When bad things happen in your life it can let if define you, let it depress you or let it strengthen you,


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


>


 Well said.


----------



## jharris

Find someone who's idiosyncrasies don't drive you mad and visa versa.


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## vitauta

awww.  this one is missing the mark for me....


----------



## buckytom

when you get to the fork in the road, take it.

that restaurant is always so busy, no one goes there anymore.

wife: if you go before i do, where fo you want to be buried?
husband: surprise me

yogi berra


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## simonbaker

Don't feel bad if people remember you only when they need you.

Feel privledged that you are like a candle that comes to their mind when there is darkness in their life.


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## jharris

The only sin is ugliness, and if we believed this with all our being, all other activities of the human spirit could be left to take care of themselves. 

Herbert Read


----------



## jharris

In matters large and small, many people seemed concerned about churlishness, an ugliness in our relationships that appears to be increasing rather than decreasing.

Nick Clooney


----------



## jharris

“In the desert I saw a creature, naked, bestial, Who, squatting upon the ground, Held his heart in his hands, And ate of it. I said, ‘Is it good, friend?’ ‘It is bitter — bitter,’ he answered, ‘But I like it Because it is bitter, And because it is my heart.” ― Stephen Crane, Complete Poems of Stephen Crane


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Great minds discuss ideas; average minds discuss events; small minds discuss people." - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## jharris

“Everythin' seems ter happen ter you, doesn' it?” ― J.K. Rowling, Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## Zereh




----------



## jharris

Love that one Zerah!!!


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## buckytom

googling, then copying and pasting an idiot can make.


----------



## Zereh

Feel free not to participate if you're annoyed or bothered by the quote thread.


----------



## buckytom

i don't think anybody is anyone else's moral compass.

lou reed.


----------



## buckytom

when your friends begin to flatter you on how young you look, it's a sure sign you're getting old.

mark twain.


----------



## jharris

The biggest fool is one who minds the business of others rather than minding his very own.

Amit Abraham


----------



## buckytom

you should only be interested in things that concern you, not concerned wit things that interest you.

pauly the nose ungatz


----------



## vitauta

buckytom said:


> googling, then copying and pasting an idiot can make.


 

I am here today, a typical example of a class of people often  mislabeled and underappreciated in society today.  we are that lucky group of individuals born naturally endowed idiots. like many other like-minded idiots I came by my dumbness honestly--the natural, old fashioned way.  to this day i remain incapable of googling, copying or pasting. our motto is 'who needs friggin pc props?' ...and I thought I didn't have any friends, until just now....


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> googling, then copying and pasting an idiot can make.


especially when it's full of "“", etc.

Not picking on anyone in particular. I've seen it here a number of times.


----------



## Claire

Dawgluver said:


> When one door closes, another opens.  Or you can open the closed door.  That's how doors work.



Don't know how I missed this line given that I love great quotes.  I particularly like this one, it ties into something I'm doing with a few friends.  Sometimes you need to be active, not passive!  You'll never know what is behind door #3 if you don't reach over to the doorknob, don't wait for the heavens to do it for you.


----------



## simonbaker

Zereh said:


>


 Very well said!!


----------



## simonbaker

If you plant alot of thorns in your life, do not plan on life to come up with roses.


----------



## chopper

You never know how strong you are until being strong is the only choice you have.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have heard there are troubles of more than one kind.
Some come from ahead and some come from behind.
But I've bought a big bat.  I'm all ready you see.
Now my troubles are going to have troubles with me.
~~Dr. Seuss


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## chopper

Here is one I would put in a card for mom were she still living. 

If I could give you one thing in life, I would give you the ability to see yourself through my eyes. Only then would you realize how special you are to me. 
-unknown


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love that one!


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Here is one I would put in a card for mom were she still living.
> 
> If I could give you one thing in life, I would give you the ability to see yourself through my eyes. Only then would you realize how special you are to me.
> -unknown



That is just so lovely Chops


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## jharris

When you reach the end of your rope tie a good strong knot and hang on.


----------



## Kylie1969

Do not regret growing older.  It is a privilege denied to many


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Do not regret growing older.  It is a privilege denied to many


And it's better than the alternative.


----------



## Kylie1969

It sure is Taxy!


----------



## buckytom

win today, and we walk together forever.

fred shero


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## simonbaker

chopper said:


> Here is one I would put in a card for mom were she still living.
> 
> If I could give you one thing in life, I would give you the ability to see yourself through my eyes. Only then would you realize how special you are to me.
> -unknown
> 
> &#55357;&#56842;


 I love that !  If you don't mind I will put that in my mothers day card to mom.


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Do not regret growing older. It is a privilege denied to many


 

Very well said!  We've only got 100 years to live.....


----------



## simonbaker

You gotta look for the good in the bad, the happy in your sad, the gain in your pains and whatever makes you grateful, not hateful.


----------



## vitauta

a mother understands what a child does not say.
(jewish proverb)

my mother had a great deal of trouble with me, but I think she enjoyed it.
(mark twain)

the best thing that could happen to motherhood already has. fewer women are going into it.
(Victoria billings)

anyone who doesn't miss the past, never had a mother.
(Gregory nunn)

whatever else is unsure in the stinking dunghill of a world a mother's love is not.
(james joyce)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Without enough sleep, we are all just tall two year olds...


----------



## buckytom

you should always hike with a buddy.

that way if you happen upon an angry bear, you don't have to outrun it; you just have to outrun your hiking buddy...


----------



## Somebunny

“The heart has reasons that reason cannot know"
~Blaise Pascal


----------



## Kylie1969

Don't ever take a fence down until you know why it was put up


----------



## Kylie1969

Enjoy the little things in life, as one day you will look back and realise they were the big things


----------



## GoodCooks

Your present circumstances don’t determine where you can go; they merely determine where you start.


----------



## simonbaker

Death is what makes life matter.


----------



## Kylie1969

Commonsense is not so common


----------



## chopper

Make peace with your past so it won't screw up the present.


----------



## chopper

Don't compare your life to others. You have no idea what their journey is all    about.

 When it comes to going after what you love in life, don't take no for an answer.

 No one is in charge of your happiness but you.

 What other people think of you is none of your business.

 Time heals almost everything. Give time time.

 However good or bad a situation is, it will change.

 Don't take yourself so seriously. No one else does.


----------



## chopper

And one more...



 Growing old beats the alternative of dying young.


----------



## Kylie1969

Tell a man there are 300 billion stars in the universe and he'll believe you.  Tell him a bench has wet paint on it and he'll have to touch it to be sure


----------



## Kylie1969

A bargain is something you can't use at a price you can't resist


----------



## simonbaker

Keep your face to the sunshine and you cannot see the shadows.
Helen Keller


----------



## Kylie1969

The driver is safer when the roads are dry; the roads are safer when the driver is dry


----------



## buckytom

simonbaker said:


> Keep your face to the sunshine and you cannot see the shadows.
> Helen Keller




what?






yes, it's wrong. i know. sorry, i'll get my coat (to steal a line from the brothers de fraile. i sure miss them.)



 btw, isn't the term "brothers de fraile" kinda redundant? jus' sayin'. 

have i distracted you enough yet to forgive my gross impedance to proper behavior.

c'mon bolas and harry. i need you right about now. put your hats down and stop lurking.




 in that order, i might add.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sometimes it's more important to be human, than to have good taste


----------



## buckytom

ever since i left school, i've had no class.


----------



## Kylie1969

In Hollywood, if you don't have happiness, you send out for it


----------



## Kylie1969

I think anybody with any intelligence sits down and sees Star Trek not a kids' show


----------



## Aunt Bea

Forgive _your_ enemies, but never forget their names.


----------



## Kylie1969

Aunt Bea said:


> Forgive _your_ enemies, but never forget their names.



Nice one B


----------



## simonbaker

Aunt Bea said:


> Forgive _your_ enemies, but never forget their names.


 I like that one!

I have only heard that one a different way...

Keep your friends close but keep your enemies closer.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I like that one!
> 
> I have only heard that one a different way...
> 
> Keep your friends close but keep your enemies closer.


 
And still another, Love your ememies, it will drive them crazy.


----------



## Kylie1969

I like that one too Ads


----------



## buckytom

try to walk a mile in your enemies shoes in order to understand them.

if you still can't, you're a mile away and they have no shoes.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I like that one too Ads


 
Have you ever had an arguement with someone and you agree with everything they say. Telling them that they are right? Saying "I understand"? It will drive them crazy. Here they are fixing for a fight and you are showing them love instead of your fists.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> try to walk a mile in your enemies shoes in order to understand them.
> 
> if you still can't, you're a mile away and they have no shoes.



That sounds like Groucho Marks.


----------



## Kylie1969

Families are like fudge - mostly sweet with a few nuts


----------



## Kylie1969

Lots of people want to ride with you in the limo, but what you want is someone who will take the bus with you when the limo breaks down


----------



## Kylie1969

A hug is like a boomerang - you get it back right away


----------



## simonbaker

Love many, Trust few, Always paddle your own canoe.


----------



## Kylie1969

When life gives you a hundred reasons to cry, show life that you have a thousand reasons to smile


----------



## Kylie1969

Love begins with a smile, grows with a kiss, ends with a tear. When you were born, you were crying and everyone around you was smiling. Live your life so that when you die, you're the one smiling and everyone around you is crying


----------



## Kylie1969

This isn't a quote, although it was on a Quote website, but I wasnt sure where to put it, so I thought here 

This is ever so emotional, I had to share!

*Daddy's Day*

Her hair was up in a ponytail
Her favorite dress tied with a bow
Today was Daddy's Day at school
And she couldn't wait to go.
But her mommy tried to tell her,
That she probably should stay home.
Why the kids might not understand,
If she went to school alone.
But she was not afraid;
She knew just what to say.
What to tell her classmates
Of why he wasn't there today.
But still her mother worried,
For her to face this day alone.
And that was why once again,
She tried to keep her daughter home.
But the little girl went to school,
Eager to tell them all.
About a dad she never sees,
A dad who never calls.
There were daddies along the wall in back,
For everyone to meet
Children squirming impatently,
Anxious in their seats.
One by one the teacher called,
Each student from the class.
To introduce their daddy,
As seconds slowly passed.
At last the teacher called her name,
Every child turned to stare.
Each of them was searching,
For a man who wasn't there.
"Where's her daddy at?"
She heard a boy call out.
"She probably doesn't have one"
Another student dared to shout.
And from somewhere near the back,
She heard a daddy say,
"Looks like another deadbeat dad,
Too busy to waste his day."
The words did not offened her,
As she smiled up at her mom.
And looked back at her teacher,
Who told her to go on.
And with hands behind her back,
Slowly she began to speak.
And out from the mouth of a child,
Came words incredibly unique.
"My daddy couldn't be here,
Because he lives so far away.
But I know he wishes he could be,
Since this is such a special day.
And though you cannot meet him,
I wanted you to know.
All about my daddy,
And how much he loves me so.
He loved to tell me stories
He taught me to ride my bike.
He surprised me with pink roses,
And taught me to fly a kite.
We used to share fudge sundaes,
and ice cream in a cone.
And though you cannot see him,
I'm not standing here alone.
Cause my daddy's always with me
Even though we are apart.
I know because he told me,
He'll forever be in my heart."
With that, her little hand reached up,
and lay across her chest.
Feeling her own heartbeat,
Beneath her favorite dress.
And from somewhere in the crowd of dads,
Her mother stood in tears.
Proudly watching her daughter,
Who was wise beyond her years.
For she stood up for the love
Of a man not in her life.
Doing what was best for her,
Doing what was right.
And when she dropped her hand back down,
Staring straight into the crowd.
She finished with a voice so soft,
But its message clear and loud.
"I love my daddy very much,
He's my shining star.
And if he could he'd be here,
But heaven's just too far.
You see he was a fireman
And died just this past year.
When airplanes hit the towers
And taught Americans to fear.
But sometimes when I close my eyes,
It's like he never went away."
And then she closes her eyes,
And saw him there that day.
And to her mother's amazement,
She witnessed with surprise.
A room full of daddies and children,
All starting to close their eyes.
Who knows what they say before them,
Who knows what they felt inside.
Perhaps for merely a second,
They saw him at her side.
"I know you're with me Daddy."
To the silence she called out.
And what happened next made believers,
Of those once filled with doubt.
Not one in that room could explain it,
For each of their eyes had been closed.
But there on the desk beside her,
Was a fragrant long-stemmed pink rose.
And a child was blessed, if only for a moment,
By the love of her shining bright star.
And given the gift of believing,
That heaven is never too far


----------



## Addie

Thank you Kylie. Sometimes we forget. Or don't want to remember.


----------



## Kylie1969

Most welcome Ads, it is very heartwrenching


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> This isn't a quote, although it was on a Quote website, but I wasnt sure where to put it, so I thought here
> 
> This is ever so emotional, I had to share!
> 
> *Daddy's Day*
> 
> Her hair was up in a ponytail
> Her favorite dress tied with a bow
> Today was Daddy's Day at school
> And she couldn't wait to go.
> But her mommy tried to tell her,
> That she probably should stay home.
> Why the kids might not understand,
> If she went to school alone.
> But she was not afraid;
> She knew just what to say.
> What to tell her classmates
> Of why he wasn't there today.
> But still her mother worried,
> For her to face this day alone.
> And that was why once again,
> She tried to keep her daughter home.
> But the little girl went to school,
> Eager to tell them all.
> About a dad she never sees,
> A dad who never calls.
> There were daddies along the wall in back,
> For everyone to meet
> Children squirming impatently,
> Anxious in their seats.
> One by one the teacher called,
> Each student from the class.
> To introduce their daddy,
> As seconds slowly passed.
> At last the teacher called her name,
> Every child turned to stare.
> Each of them was searching,
> For a man who wasn't there.
> "Where's her daddy at?"
> She heard a boy call out.
> "She probably doesn't have one"
> Another student dared to shout.
> And from somewhere near the back,
> She heard a daddy say,
> "Looks like another deadbeat dad,
> Too busy to waste his day."
> The words did not offened her,
> As she smiled up at her mom.
> And looked back at her teacher,
> Who told her to go on.
> And with hands behind her back,
> Slowly she began to speak.
> And out from the mouth of a child,
> Came words incredibly unique.
> "My daddy couldn't be here,
> Because he lives so far away.
> But I know he wishes he could be,
> Since this is such a special day.
> And though you cannot meet him,
> I wanted you to know.
> All about my daddy,
> And how much he loves me so.
> He loved to tell me stories
> He taught me to ride my bike.
> He surprised me with pink roses,
> And taught me to fly a kite.
> We used to share fudge sundaes,
> and ice cream in a cone.
> And though you cannot see him,
> I'm not standing here alone.
> Cause my daddy's always with me
> Even though we are apart.
> I know because he told me,
> He'll forever be in my heart."
> With that, her little hand reached up,
> and lay across her chest.
> Feeling her own heartbeat,
> Beneath her favorite dress.
> And from somewhere in the crowd of dads,
> Her mother stood in tears.
> Proudly watching her daughter,
> Who was wise beyond her years.
> For she stood up for the love
> Of a man not in her life.
> Doing what was best for her,
> Doing what was right.
> And when she dropped her hand back down,
> Staring straight into the crowd.
> She finished with a voice so soft,
> But its message clear and loud.
> "I love my daddy very much,
> He's my shining star.
> And if he could he'd be here,
> But heaven's just too far.
> You see he was a fireman
> And died just this past year.
> When airplanes hit the towers
> And taught Americans to fear.
> But sometimes when I close my eyes,
> It's like he never went away."
> And then she closes her eyes,
> And saw him there that day.
> And to her mother's amazement,
> She witnessed with surprise.
> A room full of daddies and children,
> All starting to close their eyes.
> Who knows what they say before them,
> Who knows what they felt inside.
> Perhaps for merely a second,
> They saw him at her side.
> "I know you're with me Daddy."
> To the silence she called out.
> And what happened next made believers,
> Of those once filled with doubt.
> Not one in that room could explain it,
> For each of their eyes had been closed.
> But there on the desk beside her,
> Was a fragrant long-stemmed pink rose.
> And a child was blessed, if only for a moment,
> By the love of her shining bright star.
> And given the gift of believing,
> That heaven is never too far


 Thanks for sharing kylie, that was beautiful.


----------



## Kylie1969

Your welcome SB 

It sure did bring some tears to my eyes


----------



## Kylie1969

Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass...it's learning to dance in the rain


----------



## Kylie1969

Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets. So love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. If you get a chance, take it. If it changes your life, let it. Nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised it would be worth it.


----------



## simonbaker

Be content with what you have; rejoice in the way things are. When you realize there's nothing laking, the world belongs to you.


----------



## Kylie1969

Life is short, live it. 
Love is rare, grab it. 
Anger is bad, dump it. 
Fear is awful, face it. 
Memories are sweet, cherish it


----------



## Zereh




----------



## Aunt Bea

Ben Franklin said "Keep your eyes wide open before marriage, half shut afterwards!"


----------



## Kylie1969

Keep people in your life who truly love you, motivate you, encourage you, enhance you, and make you happy. If you know people who do none of these things, let them go


----------



## Kylie1969

Never forget yesterday, but always live for today, because you never know what tomorrow can bring, or what it can take away


----------



## Kylie1969

The consequences of today are determined by the actions of the past. To change your future, alter your decisions today


----------



## chopper

A joyful heart is good medicine, But a crushed spirit dries up the bones.
-Proverbs 17:22


----------



## Kylie1969

Surround yourself with the dreamers and the doers, the believers, and thinkers, but most of all, surround yourself with those who see greatness within you, even when you don’t see it in yourself


----------



## Kylie1969

Live in such a way that if anyone were to speak badly of you, no one would believe it


----------



## Kylie1969

Wake up every morning with the thought that something wonderful is going to happen


----------



## Aunt Bea

An old Shaker adage:  “Take the ordinary and make it      extraordinary in everything you do”


----------



## Zereh




----------



## ahoymatey2013

I read this on a local sign years ago & it has stuck with me.....

Doing nothing is tiresome because you can not take a break


----------



## Kylie1969

Be in love with your life – every detail of it


----------



## Aunt Bea

"Older people shouldn't eat health food, they need all the preservatives they can get!"  Robert Orben

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/r/robertorbe159373.htmlhttp://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/r/robert_orben.html


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> "Older people shouldn't eat health food, they need all the preservatives they can get!"  Robert Orben



LOL!  I keep telling my boss we won't have to have her embalmed, she's doing it for us.  She came back with she wants to be cremated, I said we wouldn't need any firestarter, one match and she'll look like a Roman candle.


----------



## Kylie1969

A day without a laugh is a wasted day


----------



## simonbaker

The only reason you should look back is to see how far you have come.


----------



## Kylie1969

Life is what we make it, always has been, always will be


----------



## Kylie1969

To succeed in life, you need three things:  a wishbone, a backbone and a funnybone


----------



## simonbaker

Always forget what you have given, Never forget what you have recieved.


----------



## Kylie1969

Be the type of person you would like to meet


----------



## tinlizzie

[FONT=&quot]There is no need to do any housework at all. After the first four years the dirt doesn't get any worse.”  Quentin Crisp[/FONT]


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> [FONT=&quot]There is no need to do any housework at all. After the first four years the dirt doesn't get any worse.”  Quentin Crisp[/FONT]



I'm just finishing up year three!


----------



## Kylie1969

A good friend is cheaper than therapy


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> A good friend is cheaper than therapy



And so is nature....


----------



## Kylie1969

Life is short, live it. Love is rare, grab it. Anger is bad, dump it. Fear is awful, face it. Memories are sweet, cherish it.


----------



## Kylie1969

The purpose of life is to fight maturity


----------



## lumisho

"Be happy, but never satisfied" 
-Bruce Lee


----------



## Kylie1969

Keep people in your life who truly love you, motivate you, encourage you, enhance you, and make you happy. If you know people who do none of these things, let them go


----------



## Kylie1969

Some people pay a compliment as if they expected a receipt


----------



## JoAnn L.

A friend is a present you give yourself.


----------



## simonbaker

Family.....A journey to forever.


----------



## Kylie1969

Always put yourself in the other's shoes. If you feel that it hurts you, it probably hurts the person too


----------



## JoAnn L.

It's not me, but what I have become.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's not who I am underneath... but what I *do*... that defines me.
~~Batman


----------



## JoAnn L.

"You grow up the day you have the first real laugh--at yourself"  Ethel Barrymore


----------



## Kylie1969

The happiest of people don't necessarily have the best of everything. They just make the most of everything that comes along their way


----------



## Aunt Bea

Everybody is a genius, but if you judge a fish by its ability to  climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing it's stupid. -  Albert Einstein


----------



## PrincessFiona60

and those who were seen dancing
were thought to be insane
by those who could not
hear the music
                    Nietzsche


----------



## tinlizzie

If you stop eating doughnuts you will live three years longer, but it's just three more years that you'll want a doughnut. - Lewis Black


----------



## Kylie1969

As long as you're happy and smiling, doesn't matter how crazy people think you are


----------



## Kylie1969

There are some things you can't share without ending up liking each other
J. K. Rowling


----------



## Kylie1969

Real integrity is doing the right thing, knowing that nobody's going to know whether you did it or not


----------



## Kylie1969

Do what makes you happy. Be with who makes you smile. Laugh as much as you breathe. Love as long as you live


----------



## JoAnn L.

Don't marry the person you can live with, marry the person you can't live without.


----------



## Kylie1969

Happiness is not about getting what you want all the time, it's about appreciating what you already have


----------



## chopper

Our family is a circle of strength and love.
With every birth and every union, the circle grows. 
Every crisis faced together makes the circle stronger.
~unknown


----------



## Kylie1969

Good food ends with good talk


----------



## mmyap

“If you trust in yourself. . .and believe in your dreams. . .and follow your star. . . you'll still get beaten by people who spent their time working hard and learning things and weren't so lazy.” 
― Terry Pratchett


----------



## Kylie1969

Appreciation can make a day, even change a life. Your willingness to put it into words is all that is necessary


----------



## simonbaker

If midnight snacking is so bad why is the light always on in the fridge?


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> If midnight snacking is so bad why is the light always on in the fridge?



Good question SB


----------



## Kylie1969

The secret of making dreams come true can be summarized in four C's. They are Curiosity, Confidence, Courage, and Constancy; and the greatest of these is Confidence


----------



## taxlady

mmyap said:


> “If you trust in yourself. . .and believe in your dreams. . .and follow your star. . . you'll still get beaten by people who spent their time working hard and learning things and weren't so lazy.”
> ― Terry Pratchett


So true.

  Another fan of Pratchett's writing?


----------



## Kylie1969

For he who has health has hope; and he who has hope, has everything


----------



## mmyap

taxlady said:


> So true.
> 
> Another fan of Pratchett's writing?


 
A new convert.  He's fabulous.  I've read the witches series and now have started the Mort/Reaper books.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mmyap said:


> A new convert.  He's fabulous.  I've read the witches series and now have started the Mort/Reaper books.




Wait till you get to _Soul Music_, it was the second Pratchett I ever read.  The first was _Small Gods_.  I have since read all his books.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wait till you get to _Soul Music_, it was the second Pratchett I ever read.  The first was _Small Gods_.  I have since read all his books.


_Soul Music_ wasn't one of my favourites.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> _Soul Music_ wasn't one of my favourites.



Maybe you have to be married to a musician...I found it wonderful.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Good Food
Good Friends
Good Times


----------



## Kylie1969

No body can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending


----------



## Kylie1969

You yourself, as much as anybody in the entire universe, deserve your love and affection


----------



## Kylie1969

Making one person smile can change the world – maybe not the whole world, but their world


----------



## Aunt Bea

After dinner rest awhile, after supper walk a mile.


----------



## Kylie1969

Love it Bea


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is being an idiot like being high all the time?

~~Janeane Garofolo


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Imagine how asleep or utterly unperceptive and clueless you would have to be not to see yourself as absurd for the most part. 

~~ John Malkovich


----------



## Kylie1969

“Behold the turtle. He only makes progress when he sticks his neck out.”


----------



## Kylie1969

The greatest power is often simple patience


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> The greatest power is often simple patience



Amen


----------



## Kylie1969

He’s not perfect. You aren’t either, and the two of you will never be perfect. But if he can make you laugh at least once, causes you to think twice, and if he admits to being human and making mistakes, hold onto him and give him the most you can. He isn’t going to quote poetry, he’s not thinking about you every moment, but he will give you a part of him that he knows you could break. Don’t hurt him, don’t change him, and don’t expect for more than he can give. Don’t analyze. Smile when he makes you happy, yell when he makes you mad, and miss him when he’s not there. Love hard when there is love to be had. Because perfect guys don’t exist, but there’s always one guy that is perfect for you


----------



## chopper

That would be a good one for writing in a wedding card, Kylie.  I like it!


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> That would be a good one for writing in a wedding card, Kylie.  I like it!



Thanks Chops


----------



## Kylie1969

People often forget that kindness is free


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> People often forget that kindness is free


Well said!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you SB


----------



## Kylie1969

Everyone says that loves hurts, but that's not true. Loneliness hurts. Rejection hurts. Losing someone hurts. Everyone confuse these things with love but reality, love is the only thing in this world that covers up all the pain and makes us feel wonderful again


----------



## Kylie1969

If I could chose between loving you and breathing I would use my last breathe to say I love you


----------



## Kylie1969

Don't count the days, make the days count


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## taxlady

When the winds of change blow, some people build walls and others
build windmills.

~Chinese proverb


----------



## JoAnn L.

The happiness of life is made up of little things~a smile,a hug, a moment of shared laughter.


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## Kylie1969

“I don’t regret the things I’ve done, I regret the things I didn’t do when I had the chance.”


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## JoAnn L.

May you always have something to do, someone to love, and something to hope for.


----------



## Kylie1969

JoAnn L. said:


> May you always have something to do, someone to love, and something to hope for.



Awww I love that


----------



## JoAnn L.

Events now far in the past were once far in the future.


----------



## Kylie1969

Every possibility begins with the courage to imagine


----------



## Kylie1969

Appreciate what you have before it becomes what you had


----------



## Fos87

It's a little long and I had to traslate it, but it's pretty true.

"Non bisogna credere che gli uomini si inchinino spontaneamente alla virtù, al carattere, al talento; non bisogna credere che l'innocenza, la rettitudine, la mitezza siano una difesa sufficiente nel mondo: se la tua individualità non impone rispetto, gli uomini onoreranno in astratto le tue doti eminenti, ma le disprezzeranno e le derideranno nella tua persona"

"You shouldn't think that people stoop of their own accord to virtue, disposition, talent; you shouldn't think that innocence, probity, mildness are a sufficient protection in the world: if your personality doesn't command respect, people will celebrate your eminent skills in the abstract, but they will scorn and mock them in your person."

(Piero Martinetti)

I hope to not have made too much mistakes. Too bad it doesn't exist a english traslation of Martinetti's works.


----------



## Kylie1969

The only way to do great work is to love what you do. If you haven’t found it yet, keep looking. Don’t settle


----------



## simonbaker

Yesterday is history

Tomorrow is a mystery

Today is a gift.....
That's why it's called the present


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"You can do a lot for your
diet by eliminating foods
that have mascots."
— Ted Spiker


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## simonbaker

I always wonder why birds stay in the same place when they can fly anywhere on earth.   Then I ask myself the same questions


----------



## Kylie1969

Don’t think of cost. Think of value


----------



## Kylie1969

Anyone can hide. Facing up to things, working through them, that’s what makes you strong


----------



## JoAnn L.

There is no evidence that the tongue is connected to the brain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> There is no evidence that the tongue is connected to the brain.



Or your fingers...


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> There is no evidence that the tongue is connected to the brain.


 
 Thank you so much for that one. So, so true!


----------



## Kylie1969

Build your own dreams, or someone else will hire you to build theirs


----------



## simonbaker

Don't wait for the perfect moment. Take the moment & make it perfect.


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Don't wait for the perfect moment. Take the moment & make it perfect.



That is lovely


----------



## simonbaker

When it rains, look for rainbows.

When it's dark, look for stars.


----------



## Kylie1969

Making a hundred friends is not a miracle.  The miracle is to make a single friend who will stand by your side even when hundreds are against you


----------



## simonbaker

Be thankful for the Bad things in life. For they open your eyes for the Good things you weren't paying attention too.


----------



## Kylie1969

Falling in love is not a choice.  To stay in love is


----------



## simonbaker

Unless you make peace with who you are, you will never be content with what you have.


----------



## Kylie1969

Every single thing that has ever happened in your life is preparing you for a moment that is yet to come


----------



## Kylie1969

Anyone can come into your life and say how much they love you.  It takes someone really special to stay in your life and show how much they love you


----------



## JoAnn L.

Some people grin and bear it; others smile and do it.


----------



## Kylie1969

“Behold the turtle. He only makes progress when he sticks his neck out.”


----------



## JoAnn L.

It is better to be alone than to be in bad company.... George Washington


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> It is better to be alone than to be in bad company.... George Washington



JoAnn, so true. I hate gossip. And in this building it is buzzing around whether true or not, like vultures over carrion. So I just stay alone in my apartment and away from the other tenants as much as I can. And I am so much happier.


----------



## Kylie1969

Trust no one


----------



## Kylie1969

The only person I can try to be better than, is the person I was yesterday


----------



## Kylie1969

Life is like a camera

Just focus on what's important and capture the good times

Develop the negatives and if things dont work out, just take another shot


----------



## simonbaker

The only people that have never made mistakes are the ones that have never tried anything new.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The hunger for love is much more difficult to remove than the
hunger for bread.         
  --Mother Teresa


----------



## vitauta

some people feel the rain.
others just get wet.

bob marley


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> some people feel the rain.
> others just get wet.
> 
> bob marley


Ooh, good one.

And thank you and all the others who include the name of the person quoted.


----------



## vitauta

...then they came for me
and there was no one left to speak for me

martin niemoller


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> ...then they came for me
> and there was no one left to speak for me
> 
> martin niemoller


That quote has always impressed me. Then I found out that there was no poetic license involved - that they actually came for him. It gives me goose bumps.


----------



## JoAnn L.

It's a universal law, the other line moves faster.


----------



## chopper

In honor of Grandparent's Day:

"Becoming a grandmother is wonderful. One moment you're just a mother. The next you are all-wise and prehistoric." – Pam Brown


----------



## JoAnn L.

It's wondrous what a hug can do.


----------



## simonbaker

"It's time to start living the life you imagined"


----------



## taxlady

Either people are not attributing quotes to the person being quoted or they are simply posting aphorisms.

Why don't we start a thread for aphorisms and make this one just for quotes with attribution?


----------



## JoAnn L.

It's not whether you get knocked down, it's whether you get up.~~Vince Lombardi


----------



## taxlady

We should listen twice as much as we talk. It's obvious. We have two ears and only one mouth.
~~
A former co-worker


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Love can make even nice people do awful things.       
_ Jude Deveraux


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Remember if people talk behind your back, it only means you are two steps ahead.       
_ 
   		Fannie Flagg


----------



## simonbaker

When life gets challenging & stressful always remember there can be no flowers without raindrops.


----------



## Mad Cook

Kylie1969 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Got some quotes you really like, put them here
> 
> If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything


“The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men should do nothing.” (Attributed to Edmund Burke among others) Probably a little over-done these days but I think it still has something to say.


----------



## Mad Cook

Kylie1969 said:


> Making a hundred friends is not a miracle. The miracle is to make a single friend who will stand by your side even when hundreds are against you


Especially the one who says "I disagree with what you say but will defend to the death your right to say it" (Voltaire, I think)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Talk sense to a fool and he calls you foolish.       
_ Euripides


----------



## taxlady

“Never argue with a fool, onlookers may not be able to tell the difference.”

-- Mark Twain


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Someday we'll find it       
      The Rainbow Connection       
      The lovers, the dreamers, and me       
_ 
   		Jim Henson


----------



## Aunt Bea

"A man convinced against his will is of the same opinion still."  

Some say this quote is from Ben Franklin, some say Dale Carnegie and some don't care!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Once there was a tree, and she loved a little boy.       
_ Shel Silverstein


----------



## JoAnn L.

The important thing is not to stop questioning. Albert Einstein


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Many people, myself among them, feel better at the mere sight of a book.       
_ 
   		Jane Smiley


----------



## simonbaker

Even a flower has to grow through dirt


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        It isn't ever delicate to live.       
_ 
   		Kay Ryan


----------



## JoAnn L.

The foolish and the dead alone never change their opinion.~James Russell Lowell


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Wheresoever you go, go with all your heart.       
_ 
Confucius 
         September 28, 551 B.C.: The legendary Chinese philosopher,  Confucius, was born on the Shandong peninsula, 2,563 years ago today.  His family was poor and in his youth he tended livestock, but in later  years he had many disciples and served for a time as the Minister of  Crime.


----------



## MrsLMB

Wise men talk because they have something to say. 
Fools talk because they have to say something.

Author unknown


----------



## JoAnn L.

Money will buy a pretty good dog, but it won't buy the wag of his tail.~Henry Wheeler Shaw


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Time ripens all things. No man is born wise.         
  --Miguel de Cervantes


----------



## JoAnn L.

A diplomat is a man who always remembers a woman's birthday but never remembers her age.~ Robert Frost


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Poetry is a way of looking at the world for the first time.       
_ 
W.S. Merwin


----------



## GotGarlic

Get to know two things about a man - how he earns his money and how be spends it - and you have the clue to his character, for you have a searchlight that shows up the innermost recesses of his soul. You know all you need to know about his standards, his motives, his driving desires, and his real religion.

— Robert J. McCracken


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Cats are connoisseurs of comfort.       
_ 
   		James Herriot


----------



## JoAnn L.

As a child my family menu consisted of two choices: take it or leave it. ~ Buddy Hackett


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        None of us really changes over time. We only become more fully what we are.       
_ Anne Rice


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        You can't get a suit of armour and a rubber chicken just like that.  You have to plan ahead.       
_ 
           Michael Palin


         October 5, 1969: Forty-four years ago today, the comedy show Monty  Python's Flying Circus premiered on the BBC. John Cleese, Eric Idle, and  Michael Palin were all in the hugely influential troupe.


----------



## simonbaker

This country needs a department of common sense.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> This country needs a department of common sense.



You are asking for a miracle!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        A well-composed book is a magic carpet on which we are wafted to a world that we cannot enter in any other way.       
_ Caroline Gordon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Walk as if you are kissing the Earth with your feet.       
_ Thích Nhất Hạnh


----------



## JoAnn L.

"I am enough of the artist to draw freely upon my imagination. Imagination is more important than knowledge. Knowledge is limited. Imagination encircles the world."
Albert Einstein


----------



## simonbaker

I do not seek to understand in order that I may believe, but I believe in order that I may understand, for this I feel sure, that if I did not believe I would understand.

Written in the 11th century.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        The pleasure of all reading is doubled when one lives with another who shares the same books.       
_ Katherine Mansfield


----------



## Andy M.

A response I received to one of my posts recently made me think of this quote.

_Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt.
— ABRAHAM LINCOLN._


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Charm is the ability to make someone else think that both of you are pretty wonderful.       
_ 
   		Kathleen Winsor


----------



## JoAnn L.

My mother was the making of me. She was so true, so sure of me and I felt that I had someone to live for, someone I must not disappoint.~ Thomas Edison


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Love doesn't just sit there, like a stone, it has to be made, like bread; remade all the time, made new.       
_ 
   		Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> A response I received to one of my posts recently made me think of this quote.
> 
> _Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt.
> — ABRAHAM LINCOLN._


I love that one Andy.


----------



## taxlady

*Coffee does not judge me. It embraces me and warms me and fills me with caffeinated love.*

My DH, Stirling


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        I am certain there is too much certainty in the world.       
_ 
   		Michael Crichton


----------



## tinlizzie

"...the end of one journey is the beginning of another."

Margaret Atwood - The Year of the Flood


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        I read so I can live more than one life in more than one place.       
_ 
Anne Tyler


----------



## taxlady

Instructions for Life by The Dalai Lama



     Take into account that great love and great achievements involve great risk.
     When you lose, don’t lose the lesson.
     Follow the three R’s:
-  Respect for self,
    -  Respect for others and
    -  Responsibility for all your actions.​
     Remember that not getting what you want is sometimes a wonderful stroke of luck.
     Learn the rules so you know how to break them properly.
     Don’t let a little dispute injure a great relationship.
     When you realize you’ve made a mistake, take immediate steps to correct it.
     Spend some time alone every day.
     Open your arms to change, but don’t let go of your values.
     Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer.
     Live a good, honorable life. Then when you get older and think back, you’ll be able to enjoy it a second time.
     A loving atmosphere in your home is the foundation for your life.
     In disagreements with loved ones, deal only with the current situation. Don’t bring up the past.
     Share your knowledge. It is a way to achieve immortality.
     Be gentle with the earth.
     Once a year, go someplace you’ve never been before.
     Remember that the best relationship is one in which your love for each other exceeds your need for each other.
     Judge your success by what you had to give up in order to get it.
     If you want others to be happy, practice compassion.
     If you want to be happy, practice compassion.


----------



## simonbaker

Nothing ever goes away until it has taught us what we need to know


----------



## tinlizzie

He who knows he has enough is rich.  - from a fortune cookie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        The men who cannot laugh at themselves frighten me even more than those who laugh at everything.       
_ 
   		Anne Perry


----------



## simonbaker

New beginings are often disguised as painful endings.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        By the pricking of my thumbs,        
      Something wicked this way comes.       
_ 
   		William Shakespeare


----------



## JoAnn L.

"I owe all that I am to her earnest, modest and sincere piety." Ulysses S. Grant~ about his mother Hannah Simpson Grant.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Even if you are on the right track, you’ll get run over if you just sit there.       
_ 
   		Will Rogers


----------



## taxlady

The best teachers are those who show you were to look, but don't tell you what to see.

-- Alexandra K. Trenfor


----------



## Zhizara

I like that one TL.  I had a few good mentors who taught me that way.  i'll always be grateful to them for that kind of lesson.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> _        Even if you are on the right track, you’ll get run over if you just sit there.
> _
> Will Rogers


C & P ed to my personal quotes file. That's a good one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> The best teachers are those who show you were to look, but don't tell you what to see.
> 
> -- Alexandra K. Trenfor



Love that one!


----------



## Mad Cook

Given that we are getting close to Remembrance Day (November 11th in Britain) perhaps the Kohima Epitaph is worth putting here. It is a slightly altered version of an epitaph written in 1916 by John Maxwell Edmonds and, whatever your views on war, could apply to a number of the conflicts of the last 100 years.

"When You Go Home, Tell Them Of Us And Say,
For Their Tomorrow, We Gave Our Today"​ 
The battle of Kohima lasted 3 months in 1944 and has been called "the Stalingrad of the East". It effectively halted the Japanese advance to capture India. My Uncle was there and came home at the end of the war but was never the same. A form of shell-shock or PTSD, I suppose.


----------



## Addie

November 11th is our Veterans Day. Originally it was to remember the end of WWI. Now it is to remember all our Veterans. Why is it Remembrance Day for England? I would think any calendar day regarding WWII would be Remembrance Day. I can't think of any of our allies that suffered so much at the hands of both enemies.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> November 11th is our Veterans Day. Originally it was to remember the end of WWI. Now it is to remember all our Veterans. Why is it Remembrance Day for England? I would think any calendar day regarding WWII would be Remembrance Day. I can't think of any of our allies that suffered so much at the hands of both enemies.


Our Remembrance Day is the same as your Veterans Day. It’s just the name that was chosen back then. It often used to be called Armistice Day by people old enough to remember the armistice at the end of the First World War. At one time it incorporated the 2 minutes silence at the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month. But by the 1980s that had been largely abandoned except at Remembrance Day services – usually on the nearest Sunday to the 11th November. It was re-instated somewhere around Y2k and although optional many businesses observed it (although the buses and cars didn’t stop as they had in the 1920s and ‘30s). 

Do you have poppies? Here the poppy buttonholes are made by disabled ex-service men and women and sold in the run up to Remembrance Day to raise money for the Royal British Legion, a charity which supports servicemen and women and their families. There are a number of similar charities in Britain but the RBL is arguably the best known. 

The Service of Remembrance at the Cenotaph in Whitehall, London takes place on the nearest Sunday to Remembrance Day and is broadcast live on television and radio and repeated later in the day. Wreaths are laid by the Royal Family and representatives of the Commonwealth countries, most of which were either directly involved in the conflicts such as Australia during the second world war, or who sent volunteers, for example soldiers from the Indian sub-continent who fought in both world wars were all volunteers, as were West Indian service-men and women as, before Pearl Harbour brought the USA into the war, were many Americans. The “official” wreath laying is followed by a march past and wreath laying by ex-servicemen’s and women’s organisations, military nursing organisations and, since 1945, organisations like the London Fire Brigade and London Transport, all of whom lost many members in the blitz and the “Bevin Boys” (men called up and sent into coal mines as part of the war effort). It is a sight to see and always makes me well up. Most cities, towns and villages have their own Services of Remembrance around their local war memorials. 

There is a small group of people in the UK who disapprove of Remembrance Day because they see it as jingoism and glorifying war, etc., etc., but I’m inclined to the view that it’s more about “man’s inhumanity to man” and our inability to learn by our mistakes. When I walk past our local war memorial I always stop and read the names because so many of the people who knew and loved them are no longer around to read them. Sadly there are new additions even now of names of young men, often no more than boys, killed in Afghanistan. 


Sorry if this is a bit long.


----------



## Addie

Our Veterans Day used to be a legal holiday. Which meant a day off from work. Not any more. Most companies give the employees the options of the day after Thanksgiving or Veterans Day off. Most choose the day after Thanksgiving. Who wants to get up the next day with a tummy still full and a hangover from too much beer and football and go to work. The closest we come to any celebration is the President placing a wreath on the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier. Some small towns have the veterans place flags on the graves of soldiers buried in their local graveyards. 

Last month we lost one of our residents who was one of the last survivors of the battle of Iwo Jima. He was 19 y.o. at the time. I have a thing about flying our flag with respect. We have buried our boys by the thousands all over the world that defended that flag. The least we can do is fly it with respect. Our own flag was in terrible disrepair. The stripes were all separate and the edges tattered. I raised holy hell with management about the condition of the flag. We have a very tall pole out on the main lawn and it can be seen flying from the highway. I wrote letters to our local newspaper, HUD offices in Boston and anyone else I could think of. I made sure I mentioned Jerry in every letter. The flag has never been in better condition since. And it continues to be properly taken care of. You read the names on plagues, I look after our flag.


----------



## simonbaker

Don't let education get in the way of learning.
Mark Twain.


----------



## MrsLMB

"Loyalty to country ALWAYS. 
Loyalty to government, only when it deserves it." 

Mark Twain


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mad Cook said:


> .
> Do you have poppies?



We have poppies.

First World War Poems - In Flanders Fields by John McCrae


----------



## simonbaker

When there's no enemy within,
the enemies outside cannot hurt you.


----------



## tinlizzie

This one's for us oldies...

"I remember back when hats were worn with business suits,
When women did the housework and their husbands the commutes,
When blackberries and apples were regarded just as fruits."

Judith Viorst from her poem, "How I Know I'm Old" 
that begins, 

"I remember running boards, Victrolas, Frigidaires,
And when the really, really rich were merely millionaires..."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

From 1863:

      Four score and seven years ago our fathers brought forth on
this continent, a new nation, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to the
proposition that all men are created equal. Now we are engaged in a
great civil war, testing whether that nation or any nation so conceived
and so dedicated, can long endure. We are met on a great battle-field of
that war. We have come to dedicate a portion of that field, as a final
resting place for those who here gave their lives that that nation might
live. It is altogether fitting and proper that we should do this. But,
in a larger sense, we can not dedicate, we can not consecrate, we can
not hallow, this ground. The brave men, living and dead, who struggled
here, have consecrated it, far above our poor power to add or detract.
The world will little note, nor long remember what we say here, but it
can never forget what they did here. It is for us the living, rather, to
be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who fought here have
thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to
the great task remaining before us — that from these honored dead we
take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full
measure of devotion — that we here highly resolve that these dead
shall not have died in vain — that this nation, under God, shall have
a new birth of freedom — and that government of the people, by the
people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth.         
  --Abraham Lincoln
<https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Abraham_Lincoln>


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> From 1863:
> 
> Four score and seven years ago our fathers brought forth on
> this continent, a new nation, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to the
> proposition that all men are created equal. Now we are engaged in a
> great civil war, testing whether that nation or any nation so conceived
> and so dedicated, can long endure. We are met on a great battle-field of
> that war. We have come to dedicate a portion of that field, as a final
> resting place for those who here gave their lives that that nation might
> live. It is altogether fitting and proper that we should do this. But,
> in a larger sense, we can not dedicate, we can not consecrate, we can
> not hallow, this ground. The brave men, living and dead, who struggled
> here, have consecrated it, far above our poor power to add or detract.
> *The world will little note, nor long remember what we say here*, but it
> can never forget what they did here. It is for us the living, rather, to
> be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who fought here have
> thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to
> the great task remaining before us — that from these honored dead we
> take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full
> measure of devotion — that we here highly resolve that these dead
> shall not have died in vain — that this nation, under God, shall have
> a new birth of freedom — and that government of the people, by the
> people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth.
> --Abraham Lincoln
> <https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Abraham_Lincoln>



Oh how wrong he was. Ask any school kid.

One of the greatest speeches ever made.


----------



## tinlizzie

Nice work, PF.

Let us not forget Doris Lessing, Oct. 22, 1919 - Nov. 17, 2013, Nobel Prize-winning author.  One of her sage observations:

"How attractive are the tidy conclusions of hindsight."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Tin!  One of the first pieces I ever memorized.


----------



## JoAnn L.

It isn't the size of the gift that matters, but the size of the heart that gives it. Eileen Elias Freeman


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Eating and reading are two pleasures that combine admirably.       
_ 
   		C.S. Lewis


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Why do people always expect authors to answer questions? I am an
author because I want to ask questions. If I had answers, I'd be a
politician.         
  --Eugène Ionesco


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why do people always expect authors to answer questions? I am an
> author because I want to ask questions. If I had answers, I'd be a
> politician.
> --Eugène Ionesco



Too bad most politicians don't ask better questions.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Tyger! Tyger! burning bright        
      In the forests of the night,        
      What immortal hand or eye        
      Could frame thy fearful symmetry?       
_ 
William Blake


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Kindred spirits are not so scarce as I used to think.  It's splendid to find out there are so many of them in the world.       
_ L.M. Montgomery


----------



## simonbaker

Someone who has never made a mistake, has never tried anything new.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Courage is fear holding on a minute longer. _General George S. Patton_


----------



## Addie

Life moves in only one direction. Forward. Stop living in the past.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We're not trying to entertain the critics ... I'll take my
chances with the public.         
  --Walt Disney


----------



## PrincessFiona60

“It is not enough to be busy.
So are the ants. The question
is: What are we busy about?”
— Henry David Thoreau

“Youth is when you’re allowed
to stay up late on New Year’s
Eve. Middle age is when
you’re forced to.”
— Bill Vaughn


----------



## JoAnn L.

Life is not so short but that there is always time for courtesy. Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Life is not so short but that there is always time for courtesy. Ralph Waldo Emerson



I ALWAYS say Thank you to everyone. Even my kids for doing the smallest thing for me. In the summer when I am out and about on my scooter, there will often be an elderly person sitting on the front stoop. I slow down, give them a smile and a good morning. Total strangers, and it makes their day and doesn't hurt me a bit.


----------



## simonbaker

Your value doesn't decrease based on someones inability to see your worth.


----------



## Zhizara

Nice, SB.  Good point.


----------



## simonbaker

Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        My life has a superb cast, but I cannot figure out the plot.       
_ Ashleigh Brilliant


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Nothing on earth can make up for the loss of one who has loved you.       
_ Selma Lagerlöf


----------



## simonbaker

You miss 100% of the shots you don't take.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        I was wise enough never to grow up, while fooling people into believing I had.       
_ 
   		Margaret Mead


----------



## cave76

My favorite person to quote is Winston Churchill. And not just his inspiring quotes but those that have a bite. Maybe that reveals too much about myself but........ what the hey!

Here is one:

At a dinner party Winnie drank a lot (as usual).

"Bessie Braddock: “Sir, you are drunk.” 
Churchill: “Madam, you are ugly. In the morning, I shall be sober.”


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        I get a warm feeling among my books.       
_ 
   		Anthony Powell


----------



## JoAnn L.

Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever. Aristophanes


----------



## simonbaker

Failure is the condiment that gives success it's flavor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through
it. The river was cut by the world's great flood and runs over rocks
from the basement of time. On some of the rocks are timeless raindrops.
Under the rocks are the words, and some of the words are theirs. I am
haunted by waters.         
  --Norman Maclean


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hunger is the first course of a good dinner. French Proverb


----------



## cave76

“After a good dinner one can forgive anybody, even one's own relations.”

― Oscar Wilde, A Woman of No Importance


----------



## JoAnn L.

A man seldom thinks with more earnestness of anything than he does his dinner. Samuel Johnson


----------



## simonbaker

Hanging on to anger is like grasping a hot coal with the intent of throwing it at someone else;  You are the one who gets burned.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Laughter is brightest where food is best. Irish Proverb


----------



## simonbaker

The only way to have a friend is to be one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        What I've come to learn is that the world is never saved in grand  messianic gestures, but in the simple accumulation of gentle, soft,  almost invisible acts of compassion.       
_ 
Chris Abani 
         December 27, 1966: Happy 47th birthday, Chris Abani! The Nigerian  author has been jailed repeatedly for writing what was seen as  anti-government fiction such as his first novel, Masters of the Board, a  political thriller published when he was just 16.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> _        What I've come to learn is that the world is never saved in grand  messianic gestures, but in the simple accumulation of gentle, soft,  almost invisible acts of compassion.
> _
> Chris Abani
> December 27, 1966: Happy 47th birthday, Chris Abani! The Nigerian  author has been jailed repeatedly for writing what was seen as  anti-government fiction such as his first novel, Masters of the Board, a  political thriller published when he was just 16.


I thought that quote looked familiar.

_I long to accomplish a great and noble task, but it is my chief duty to accomplish humble tasks as though they were great and noble. The world is moved along, not only by the mighty shoves of its heroes, but also by the aggregate of the tiny pushes of each honest worker._
--
Helen Keller


----------



## JoAnn L.

The flickering of the blaze showed preparations for a cozy dinner. Charles Dickens


----------



## GotGarlic

Don't confuse your path with your destination. Just because it's stormy now doesn't mean you aren't headed for sunshine. 

Unknown


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Face front, true believers!       
_ 
Stan Lee

 
         December 28, 1922: Happy 91st birthday, Stan Lee! The comic book  legend got his start filling inkwells and fetching lunch at Timely  Comics, which would eventually become Marvel. He went on to create  characters like Spider-Man and the X-Men.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Part of the secret of success is to eat what you like and let the food fight it out inside. Mark Twain


----------



## Macgyver1968

Well...my brownies for tonight sorta stuck to the pan...so i will remind my guests of the famous words of Dr. Martin Luther King.  "Judge not a brownie on it's outward appearance, but by the content of it's inner chocolatey goodness".


----------



## simonbaker

Sucess is the ability to go from 1 failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I would like to find a stew that will give me heartburn immediately instead of at three o'clock in the morning. John Barrymore


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes. Because if you are making mistakes...you're Doing Something.       
_ 
Neil Gaiman 
         Happy New Year! What kind of mistakes are you looking forward to making in 2014?


----------



## Dawgluver

Not all those who wander are lost-J.R.R. Tolkein, said by me to DH when we go grocery shopping together.


----------



## tinlizzie

The greatest wealth is health - the Roman poet Virgil


----------



## GotGarlic

"Tolerance is giving to every other human being every right that you claim for yourself."

~Robert Green Ingersoll


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Not all those who wander are lost-J.R.R. Tolkein, said by me to DH when we go grocery shopping together.




I so need that t-shirt!  For my Dad when he's in the hardware store.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Any planet is 'Earth' to those that live on it.       
_ 
Isaac Asimov


----------



## simonbaker

An obstacle is often a stepping stone.


----------



## JoAnn L.

It is bad luck to be superstitious. Andrew w. Mathis


----------



## JoAnn L.

A party without a cake is just a meeting.~ Julia Child


----------



## simonbaker

A person who has never failed, has never tried anything new.


----------



## tinlizzie

Worry is interest paid in advance on a debt that never comes due.  David Mamet


----------



## JoAnn L.

Live as if you were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever. ~ Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gaily bedight, A gallant knight, In sunshine and in shadow,
Had journeyed long, Singing a song, In search of Eldorado.         
  --Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## JoAnn L.

Time you enjoy wasting is never a waste of time. Bertrand Russell


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It ain't what they call you, it's what you answer to.       
W.C. Fields


----------



## luckytrim

"Be yourself; everyone else is already taken." - Oscar Wilde


----------



## simonbaker

The bad news is time flies......
The good news is you are the pilot!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You couldn't relive your life, skipping the awful parts, without  losing what made it worthwhile.  You had to accept it as a whole--like  the world, or the person you loved.       
Stewart O'Nan


----------



## luckytrim

*  "Regret for the things we did can be tempered by time; it is regret for  the things we did not do that is inconsolable." - Sydney J. Harris   *


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Folks are usually about as happy as they make their minds up to be       
Abraham Lincoln


----------



## luckytrim

"It is better to be hated for what you are than to be loved for what you are not." - Andre Gide


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nothing takes the taste out of peanut butter quite like unrequited love.       
Charles M. Schulz


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The one thing we can never get enough of is love. And the one thing we never give enough of is love.       
Henry Miller


----------



## luckytrim

"When you have exhausted all possibilities,  remember this......
You haven't !"
Thomas Edison


----------



## simonbaker

Learn to say No, without explaining yourself.


----------



## luckytrim

We are all ordinary. We are all boring. We are all spectacular. We are all shy. We are all bold. We are all heroes. We are all helpless.
It just depends on the day ........
--Brad Meltzer


----------



## luckytrim

If voting made a difference, they wouldn't let us do it .
Mark Twain


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> If voting made a difference, they wouldn't let us do it .
> Mark Twain


Probably true. What a depressing thought.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Compassion is the basis of morality.       
_ 
           Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## JoAnn L.

Let your food be your medicine and your medicine be your food. ~ Hippocrates


----------



## JoFleischer

"I am tomorrow, or some future day, what I establish today. I am today what I established yesterday or some previous day" - James Joyce


----------



## JoAnn L.

"Life expectancy would grow by leaps and bounds if vegetables smelled as good as bacon." ~ Doug Larson


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn L. said:


> "Life expectancy would grow by leaps and bounds if vegetables smelled as good as bacon." ~ Doug Larson


Good one. I just posted it on FB.


----------



## taxlady

“Never argue with a fool, onlookers may not be able to tell the difference.”
-- Mark Twain


----------



## GotGarlic

We could use this right about now.


----------



## JoAnn L.

"Next to jazz music, there is nothing that lifts the sprit and strengthens the soul more that a good bowl of chili." ~ Harry James


----------



## vitauta

luckytrim said:


> We are all ordinary. We are all boring. We are all spectacular. We are all shy. We are all bold. We are all heroes. We are all helpless.
> It just depends on the day ........
> --Brad Meltzer




good one, luckytrim, thank you!


----------



## JoAnn L.

"I cook with wine, sometime I even add it to the food". ~ W.C. Fields


----------



## PrincessFiona60

All your life, you will be faced with a choice. You can choose love or hate…I choose love.       
  Johnny Cash


----------



## JoAnn L.

"You don't have to cook fancy or complicated masterpieces-just good food from fresh ingredients." Julia Child


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Only the person who has faith in himself is able to be faithful to others.         
  --Erich Fromm


----------



## GotGarlic




----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Laughter is wine for the soul - laughter soft, or loud and deep,  tinged through with seriousness - the hilarious declaration made by man  that life is worth living.       
_ 
Seán O'Casey


----------



## simonbaker

In order to make things different in your life you must be willing to accept change.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        Despite my ghoulish reputation, I really have the heart of a small boy. I keep it in a jar on my desk.       
_ 
Robert Bloch


----------



## tinlizzie

"I do not think of old age as an ever-grimmer time that one must somehow endure, but as a time of leisure, freed from the factitious urgencies of earlier days, free to explore whatever I wish, and to bind the thoughts and feelings of a lifetime together." - Oliver Sacks


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like that one, Lizzie!  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        The best portion of a good man's life: his little, nameless unremembered acts of kindness and love.       
_ 
William Wordsworth


----------



## simonbaker

Sometimes it takes sadness to know happiness, noise to appreciate silence & abscence to value presence.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Sometimes it takes sadness to know happiness, *noise to appreciate silence *& abscence to value presence.



As much as I love my kids, I hate it when Spike and The Pirate get together here at my home. You can't hear the TV, not even my own thoughts. 
Constant chatter for the whole night. By the time they both leave I have a headache and I fall in love with the total silence all over again. I just might run away from home and let them have the place to themselves.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I cannot approve of monarchs who want to rule over the conscience
of the people, and take away their freedom of choice and religion.

  --William the Silent


----------



## JoAnn L.

If you want something done, ask a busy person to do it. Lucille Ball


----------



## Mad Cook

Look back at our struggle for freedom,
Trace our present day's strength to it's source;
And you'll find that man's pathway to glory
Is strewn with the bones of the horse.
~Author Unknown

A horse can lend its rider the speed and strength he or she lacks, but the rider who is wise remembers it is no more than a loan.  
~Pam Brown


----------



## tinlizzie

"Well, if I called the wrong number, why did you answer the phone?" - James Thurber


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> "Well, if I called the wrong number, why did you answer the phone?" - James Thurber


----------



## cave76

tinlizzie said:


> "Well, if I called the wrong number, why did you answer the phone?" - James Thurber



You can never go wrong with Thurber or Mark Twain!


----------



## cave76

"I say it's spinach and I say the hell with it."

(Old NewYorker cartoon)


----------



## JoAnn L.

A happy memory never wears out. Libbie Fudim


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was the only kid I knew that liked spinach...


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was the only kid I knew that liked spinach...



Spinach was a gateway green for me, now it's too *wimpy*! 

Remember J. Wellington Wimpy?


----------



## Addie

Spiked has always LOVED spinach. When he was 12 or so, he worked in a small grocery store making deliveries and stocking the shelves. I would get some items there occasionally. I always bought two bags of spinach for the family. I told Spike if he wanted more than his share, he had to buy his own bag and I would cook it for him. So he did. Maureen always gave him her helping if I wasn't looking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Spinach was a gateway green for me, now it's too *wimpy*!
> 
> Remember J. Wellington Wimpy?



I remember Wimpy, didn't know he had first and second names.  Learn something new every day.


----------



## Dawgluver

"I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today.". J. Wellington Wimpy


----------



## taxlady

"Country music is worse than liver."
Nick, played by Sylvester Stallone, in the movie Rhinestone.

Trailer: RHINESTONE (Country Brunchin') on Vimeo

http://vimeo.com/83501301


----------



## tinlizzie

"...downsizing, a procedure during which you throw out things you should have thrown out 40 years ago and can't explain why you did not." - from a weekly column by Dr. John Agnew, retired.


----------



## Addie

The Pirate is working today. YEA! He called to say he is filthy, but he is going to stop and pick up a large fried calms for me. So I have the shower already for him. He can shower while I pig out of my clams. But while I am waiting for him, I am hanging laundry, and doing other little chores around the house.


----------



## simonbaker

Never let education get in the way of learning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ninety per cent of most magic merely consists of knowing one
extra fact.         
  --Terry Pratchett


----------



## billywhite

"Failure is simply the opportunity to begin again more intelligently."
-Henry Ford


----------



## annz

"Envy is ignorance".
~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## tinlizzie

If you see ten troubles coming down the road, you can be sure that nine of them will run into the ditch before they reach you.  - Calvin Coolidge


----------



## simonbaker

Blossom where you are planted


----------



## annz

*[FONT=&quot]"The second day of a diet is always easier than the first.  By the second day, you're off it." -Jackie Gleason  

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]It might look like I'm doing nothing, but at the cellular level I'm really
quite busy. [/FONT]*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are not human beings having a spiritual experience; we
are spiritual beings having a human experience.       
  --Pierre Teilhard de Chardin


----------



## taxlady

I love Will Rogers quotes.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> I love Will Rogers quotes.



Great quote!

I've known a few that spent their entire lives  "peeing on electric fences", without understanding the cause and effect, some guys just don't get it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I shouldn't think even millionaires could eat anything nicer than new bread and real butter and honey for tea. 

Dodie Smith


----------



## JoAnn L.

Good apple pies are a considerable part of our happiness. Jane Austin


----------



## taxlady

*Saw this on Facebook*

We are buried beneath the weight of information, which is being confused with knowledge; quantity is being confused with abundance and wealth with happiness.

We are monkeys with money and guns.

-- Tom Waits

(Actually we are apes with money and guns. )


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> We are buried beneath the weight of information, which is being confused with knowledge; quantity is being confused with abundance and wealth with happiness.
> 
> We are monkeys with money and guns.
> 
> -- Tom Waits
> 
> (Actually we are apes with money and guns. )



Yep! And typewriters? "The infinite monkey theorem states that a monkey hitting keys at random on a typewriter keyboard for an infinite amount of time will almost surely type a given text, such as the complete works of William Shakespeare."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Do you believe in fairies?...If you believe, clap your hands!       

   		J.M. Barrie


----------



## JoAnn L.

My mother was the making of me. She was so true, to sure of me and I felt that I had someone to live for, someone I must not disappoint. Thomas A. Edisons


----------



## cave76

"People who live in glasses houses shouldn't throw stones"

Old proverb that may have originated with Chaucer


----------



## JoAnn L.

The thing I lose patience with the most is the clock. It's hands move to fast. Thomas A. Edison


----------



## cave76

“Within any important issue, there are always aspects no one wishes to discuss.” 
― George Orwell


----------



## Aunt Bea

"Every problem contains within itself the seeds of its own solution." Stanley Arnold


"When I'm working on a problem, I never think about beauty.  I think only how to solve the problem.  But when I have finished, if the solution is not beautiful, I know it is wrong." R. Buckminster Fuller


----------



## cave76

When you cease to strive to understand, then you will know without understanding. 

Chinese Proverb


----------



## JoAnn L.

Who knoweth if to die be but to live...and that called life by mortals be but death. Euripides


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's like learning to ride a unicorn. You never forget.       

   		Eoin Colfer


----------



## JoAnn L.

There is no sincerer love than the love of food. George Bernard Shaw


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No thief, however skillful, can rob one of knowledge, and that is  why knowledge is the best and safest treasure to acquire. 

 L. Frank Baum


----------



## GotGarlic

I was taught to strive not because there were any guarantees of success but because the act of striving is in itself the only way to keep faith with life.

~ Madeleine Albright - Madam Secretary (2003)


----------



## taxlady

I like those two PF and GG.


----------



## cave76

"Ellen Degeneres at Tulane University, 2009

“I know that a lot of you are concerned about your future, but there’s no need to worry. The economy is booming, the job market is wide open, the planet is just fine. It’s gonna be great. You’ve already survived a hurricane. What else can happen to you? And as I mentioned before, some of the most devastating things that happen to you will teach you the most. And now you know the right questions to ask for your first job interview — like, ‘Is it above sea level?’ "

The 21 greatest graduation speeches of the last 50 years


----------



## JoAnn L.

We are living in a world today where lemonade is made from artificial flavors and furniture polish is made with real lemons. Alfred E. Newman


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The surest defense against Evil is extreme individualism,  originality of thinking, whimsicality, even—if you will—eccentricity.       

Joseph Brodsky


----------



## JoAnn L.

Vegetables are a must on a diet. I suggest carrot cake, zucchini bread and pumpkin pie. ~ Jim Davis


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> Vegetables are a must on a diet. I suggest carrot cake, zucchini bread and pumpkin pie. ~ Jim Davis



I think Pumpkin Pie is the ultimate good for you food, protein, veggies, dairy and carbs.  Well balanced and oh so YUM!


----------



## cave76

"Over the past 40 years, work by cognitive psychologists and others has pointed to the human mind’s vulnerability to cognitive biases, logical fallacies, false assumptions, and other reasoning failures."

Dr. Pat Croskerry

From Mindless to Mindful Practice â€” Cognitive Bias and Clinical Decision Making Pat Croskerry, M.D., Ph.D. N Engl J Med 2013; 368:2445-2448June 27, 2013 | The Mini-Bypass


----------



## cave76

“It's discouraging to think how many people are shocked by honesty and how few by deceit.” ― Noël Coward, _Blithe Spirit_


----------



## JoAnn L.

Too few people understand a really good sandwich. ~ James Beard


----------



## vitauta

a few gems from maya angelou, r.i.p.

if you don't like something, change it. if you can't change it, change your attitude.

i've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel.

i love a hebrew national hot dog with an ice-cold corona. if the phone rings i won't answer it until i'm done.


----------



## simonbaker

In the blink of an eye, everything can change, so live happy & love often.


----------



## cave76

There is a fine line between censorship and good taste and moral responsibility.

Steven Spielberg


----------



## JoAnn L.

At the end of the day, let there be no excuses, no explanations, no regrets.~ Steve Maraboli


----------



## tinlizzie

How pleasant it is for a father to sit at his child's board. It is like an aged man reclining under the shadow of an oak which he has planted.    Sir Walter Scott - Ivanhoe


----------



## JoAnn L.

We can't have everything, where would you put it. Steven Wright


----------



## vitauta

so long as you have food in your mouth, you have solved all questions for the time being.

franz kafka


if you have melted chocolate on your hands, you are eating it too slowly.


----------



## vitauta

if barack obama cured cancer, (opponents) would attack him for putting oncologists out of work.

paul bagala


----------



## JoAnn L.

Courage is what it takes to stand up and speak; courage is also what it takes to sit down and listen.~ Winston Churchill


----------



## cave76

“In the beginning there was nothing, which exploded.” Terry Pratchett


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> “In the beginning there was nothing, which exploded.” Terry Pratchett


Love it. I don't remember which book that is from.


----------



## cave76

Taxy---- it's from Lords and Ladies

Another quote of his----(yeah, I was surfing) is:

*“In ancient times cats were worshiped as gods; they have not forgotten this.”*


----------



## cave76

" "* please take care of our planet. It's the only one with chocolate.* ""

I can't give a source----- it was on Twitter and repeated somewhere else.


----------



## JoAnn L.

To me a lush carpet of pine needles or spongy grass is more welcome that the most luxurious Persian rug.~ Helen Keller


----------



## GotGarlic

Everyone confesses that exertion which brings out all the powers of body and mind is the best thing for us; but most people do all they can to get rid of it, and as a general rule nobody does much more than circumstances drive them to do.

 - Harriet Beecher Stowe - "The Lady Who Does Her Own Work" in The Atlantic Monthly (1864)


----------



## JoAnn L.

I come from a family where gravy is considered a vegetable. ~ Erma Bombeck


----------



## TATTRAT

“If you're not living on the edge you're taking up too much space.”


― Stephen Hunt


----------



## JoAnn L.

The only time to eat diet food is while you're waiting for your steak to cook.~Julia Child


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I believe the only reality is how we treat each other. The
morality comes from the absence of any grander scheme, not from the
presence of any grander scheme.        
  --Joss Whedon


----------



## JoAnn L.

All you need is love. But a little chocolate now and then doesn't hurt.~ Charles Schulz


----------



## tinlizzie

A man can but do his best.  Sir Walter Scott - Ivanhoe


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I haven't read _Ivanhoe_ in ages!


----------



## cave76

On being told by Bessie Braddock MP: "Winston, you are drunk, and what's more you are disgustingly drunk" he replied *"Bessie, my dear, you're ugly, and what's more you are disgustingly ugly. But tomorrow I shall be sober and you will still be disgustingly ugly."*

No source can validate the truth of that quote----- but it DOES sound like Winnie!


----------



## cave76

Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience. - Mark Twain


----------



## PrincessFiona60

To love is not to look at one another: it is to look, together,
in the same direction.        
  --Antoine de Saint Exupéry


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_        And now here is my secret, a very simple secret: It is only with  the heart that one can see rightly; what is essential is invisible to  the eye.       
_ 
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry 
         In the beloved French novella The Little Prince, a pilot who has  crashed in the desert encounters a young prince visiting Earth from his  home asteroid. The premise was inspired by author Antoine de  Saint-Exupéry's (born June 29, 1900) own desert crash. After three days  without water, he was saved by a passing Bedouin.


----------



## JoAnn L.

A balanced diet is a cookie in each hand. ~ Anonymous


----------



## GotGarlic

Good one.


----------



## cave76

GotGarlic said:


> Good one.



Or this one,
There's no reason for it, it's just company policy.


----------



## GotGarlic

cave76 said:


> Or this one,
> There's no reason for it, it's just company policy.



Usually there *was* a reason for it, but no one can remember what it was!


----------



## cave76

Some folks brag because they like to hear the patter of their little feats.

—John Mooney, Salt Lake Tribune, Salt Lake City, Utah, July 23, 1953.


----------



## cave76

"I Would Challenge You To a Battle of Wits, But I See You Are Unarmed"

Variously attributed to: William Shakespeare? Mark Twain? Oscar Wilde? Winston Churchill? Abby Buchanan Longstreet? Frank Fay? Pierre de Roman? Joey Adams? Apocryphal?

Quote Investigator | Dedicated to tracing quotations


----------



## JoAnn L.

Life expectancy would grow by leaps and bounds if green vegetables smelled as good as bacon. Doug Larson


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> "I Would Challenge You To a Battle of Wits, But I See You Are Unarmed"
> 
> Variously attributed to: William Shakespeare? Mark Twain? Oscar Wilde? Winston Churchill? Abby Buchanan Longstreet? Frank Fay? Pierre de Roman? Joey Adams? Apocryphal?
> 
> Quote Investigator | Dedicated to tracing quotations


It's such a good one. I can easily imagine those people using it.


----------



## TATTRAT

-The Creator


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You know, Hobbes, some days even my lucky rocket ship underpants don't help.       
~~Bill Watterson


----------



## JoAnn L.

It's difficult to think of anything but pleasant thoughts while eating a homegrown tomato.~  Lewis Grizzard


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You know, Hobbes, some days even my lucky rocket ship underpants don't help.
> ~~Bill Watterson


I have days like that.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Twilight:   And so the lion fell in love with the lamb…What a stupid lamb. What a sick, masochistic lion. (Edward, Bella)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If you want others to be happy, practice compassion. If you
want to be happy, practice compassion.
 --Tenzin Gyatso, 14th Dalai Lama


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you want others to be happy, practice compassion. If you
> want to be happy, practice compassion.
> --Tenzin Gyatso, 14th Dalai Lama


One of my favourites. But, the Dalai Lama has many good quotes.


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you want others to be happy, practice compassion. If you
> want to be happy, practice compassion.
> --Tenzin Gyatso, 14th Dalai Lama



I like that quote also but sometimes it's hard to practice for yourself. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## JoAnn L.

Food is not about impressing people, it's about making them feel comfortable.~ Ina Garten


----------



## cave76

A Quote and a Question: Is that allowed? Please delete if it isn't. 

Who said "So long, and thanks for all the fish" ?


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> A Quote and a Question: Is that allowed? Please delete if it isn't.
> 
> Who said "So long, and thanks for all the fish" ?


The dolphins. 







(It was the title of the fourth book in the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series, by Douglas Adams.P


----------



## JoAnn L.

Some memories we carry in our hearts. ~ Rennie Airth


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## cjmmytunes

I like the quote Tattrat.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A properly balanced sword is the most versatile weapon for
close quarters ever devised. Pistols and guns are all offense, no
defense; close on him fast and a man with a gun can't shoot, he has to
stop you before you reach him. Close on a man carrying a blade and
you'll be spitted like a roast pigeon — unless you have a blade and
can use it better than he can. A sword never jams, never has to be
reloaded, is always ready. Its worst shortcoming is that it takes great
skill and patient, loving practice to gain that skill; it can't be
taught to raw recruits in weeks, nor even months.        
  --Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A prude is a person who thinks that his own rules of propriety are natural laws.       
   		~~Robert A. Heinlein
         Science fiction writer Robert A. Heinlein (born July 7, 1907)


Happy Birthday RAH, you are sorely missed.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks PF. Heinlein is good for quotes, eh? I thought I recognized that first one. Wasn't surprised when I recognized the second one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Thanks PF. Heinlein is good for quotes, eh? I thought I recognized that first one. Wasn't surprised when I recognized the second one.



Try this site:  Quotable Heinlein


----------



## cjmmytunes

A hospital bed is a parked taxi with the meter running.
 Groucho Marx


----------



## cave76

"BUT SOME ANIMALS ARE MORE EQUAL THAN OTHERS."

Animal Farm
George Orwell


----------



## taxlady

It's not really a quote, but good nonetheless.


----------



## Addie

I love it. It just may become my new mantra.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Older people shouldn't eat health food, they need all the preservative they can get. Robert Orben


----------



## MrsLMB

"It's impossible," said pride. 
"It's risky," said experience. 
"It's pointless," said reason. 
"Give it a try," whispered the heart.

Anonymous


----------



## tinlizzie

"...Sausage makers are indeed offended when their craft is linked to legislating."  Judge Andre M. Davis


----------



## JoAnn L.

"I had rather be shut up in a very modest cottage with my books, my family and a few old friends, dining on simple bacon, and letting the world roll on as it liked, than to occupy the most splended post, which any human power can give."  Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> "I had rather be shut up in a very modest cottage with my books, my family and a few old friends, dining on simple bacon, and letting the world roll on as it liked, than to occupy the most splended post, which any human power can give."  Thomas Jefferson.



That quote fits me to a T! I love living alone. I love the peace and quiet, and never miss the family dramas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Puns are the highest form of literature.       

   		Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There is nothing more luxurious than eating while you read; unless it be reading while you eat. Amabel did both: they are not the same thing, as you will see if you think the matter over.       
 E. Nesbit


----------



## Zhizara

How true, PF!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Only the weak are cruel. Gentleness can only be expected from the strong. Leo Buscaglia


----------



## Aunt Bea

"Life was a funny thing that happened to me on the way to the grave."


Quentin Crisp


----------



## taxlady

Albert Einstein, “If a cluttered desk is a sign of a cluttered mind, then what are we to think of an empty desk?”


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Albert Einstein, “If a cluttered desk is a sign of a cluttered mind, then what are we to think of an empty desk?”



We had a boss whose secretary said that to him. He was not amused. He always had only one paper on his desk at any time. It would be the one he was working on. He didn't even have an In/Out tray on his desk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Albert Einstein, “If a cluttered desk is a sign of a cluttered mind, then what are we to think of an empty desk?”



It's time to go home for the day.  My desk starts out empty, I cover it with the days work, when it's empty again, I go home.  Alternately, I start out with 4 pens in my pocket, when they are gone, I go home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

At the center of religion is love. I love you and I forgive
you. I am like you and you are like me. I love all people. I love the
world. I love creating. Everything in our life should be based on love.

  --Ray Bradbury


----------



## Aunt Bea

"Work is making a living out of being bored." 

Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## buckytom

while on vacation this summer, i bought a t shirt that reads "let's eat kids. let's eat, kids. punctuation saves lives".


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> Albert Einstein, “If a cluttered desk is a sign of a cluttered mind, then what are we to think of an empty desk?”


When I worked in the office at the gas company I had my desk tidy and well organised so that I only had to put my hand out to get any information I needed regularly. We got a new office manager who was an obsessive empty desk freak. I found a little sign that said 

_*A woman with a tidy kitchen ain't doin' much cookin' *_

He got the point and let me arrange my desk as I required it.


----------



## Mad Cook

buckytom said:


> while on vacation this summer, i bought a t shirt that reads "let's eat kids. let's eat, kids. punctuation saves lives".


Wish I'd had one of those when I was teaching English!


----------



## Mad Cook

"A horse can lend its rider the speed and strength he or she lacks, but the rider who is wise remembers it is no more than a loan".  ~Pam Brown

Wise words for anyone who aspires to ride or own a horse or pony. Sadly, many people ignore this wisdom.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sometimes I feel like a figment of my own imagination.

  --Lily Tomlin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There is more than one way to burn a book. And the world is full of people running about with lit matches.       

Ray Bradbury


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There is more than one way to burn a book. And the world is full of people running about with lit matches.
> 
> Ray Bradbury


Unfortunately, our prime minister is one of them.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Always look on the bright side of life.~ Monty Python


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn L. said:


> Always look on the bright side of life.~ Monty Python



Well, now that I have that ear worm, I will try to inflict it on the rest of the folks here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2Wx230gYJw


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I bet I get in trouble singing it out loud at work later...thanks a lot!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Once you learn to read, you will be forever free.       

   		Frederick Douglass


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think you should be a child for as long as you can. I have been successful for 74 years being able to do that.       

   		Bob Newhart


----------



## forty_caliber

I have the body of a God.  Unfortunately it's Budda. ~Unknown

.40


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, .40.  You gave me a true laugh out lour moment!  I appreciate that.  Welcome back.  i missed you.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Without mysteries, life would be very dull indeed. ~ Charles de Lint


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Death is just nature's way of telling you to slow down.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You know, that's the first thing that got me about this place, that
there wasn't anybody laughing. I haven't heard a real laugh since I came
through that door, do you know that? Man, when you lose your laugh you
lose your footing.         
  --Ken Kesey


----------



## JoAnn L.

There are two sides to every questions; my side and the wrong side. ~ Oscar Levant


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Recipes are just descriptions of one person’s take on one moment in time. They’re not rules.

Mario Batali


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What I do is based on powers we all have inside us; the ability
to endure; the ability to love, to carry on, to make the best of what we
have — and you don’t have to be a "Superman" to do it.        
  --Christopher Reeve


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What I do is based on powers we all have inside us; the ability
> to endure; the ability to love, to carry on, to make the best of what we
> have — and you don’t have to be a "Superman" to do it.
> --Christopher Reeve



That has been my philosophy all my life. Take what you have and just plug along. You will come out the other end. The only time I lost that was when my daughter died. That almost destroyed me.


----------



## JoAnn L.

One cannot think well, love well, sleep well, if one has not dined well. ~ Virginia Woolf


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There's not the least thing can be said or done, but people will
talk and find fault.        
  --Miguel de Cervantes


----------



## JoAnn L.

Those who do not enjoy eating seldom have much capacity for enjoyment of any sort. ~ Charles William Elliot


----------



## JoAnn L.

One of the luckiest things that can happen to you in your life, I think, is to have a happy childhood. ~ Agatha Christie


----------



## Aunt Bea

The first half of our lives is ruined by our parents and the second half by our children. - Clarence Darrow

The reason grandparents and grandchildren get along so well is that they have a common enemy. - Sam Levenson

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## buckytom

JoAnn L. said:


> One of the luckiest things that can happen to you in your life, I think, is to have a happy childhood. ~ Agatha Christie




i really like that. thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Make your mistakes, take your chances, look silly, but keep on going.  Don’t freeze up.       

Thomas Wolfe


----------



## JoAnn L.

I have taken more out of alcohol than alcohol has taken out of me. ~ Winston Churchill


----------



## MrsLMB

People will forget what you said.
People will forget what you did.
But people will NEVER forget how you made them feel.

Maya Angelo


It would be good if people would remember that prior to opening their mouths.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bring on the dessert...I think I am about to die. Pierette, Sister of Brillat-Savarin, shortly before her 100th birthday.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We may live without poetry, music, and art;
We may live without conscience, and live without heart;
We may live without friends, we may live without books;
But civilized man cannot live without cooks. 

Owen Meredith


----------



## buckytom

time flies like an arrow. fruit flies like a banana. - groucho marx


----------



## JoAnn L.

We didn't have much, but we sure had plenty. ~ Sherry Thomas


----------



## tinlizzie

From a sign in front of a church:

All Saints have a past; all Sinners have a future.


----------



## Souschef

*From the Diary of Lazarus Long*

A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion,  butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a 	building, write a sonnet, balance  accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give  	orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem,  pitch manure, program a computer, 	cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently,  die gallantly.  Specialization is for insects!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion,  butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a     building, write a sonnet, balance  accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give      orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem,  pitch manure, program a computer,     cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently,  die gallantly.  Specialization is for insects!



How much Heinlein have you read?  I knew where this quote came from before I saw the title.  Shrek and I are HUGE Heinlein fans.


----------



## Souschef

*Heinlen*

i have read almost everything his has written, starting many years ago with his juveniles and from there up to about 1973, with Time Enough for Love.
I have not read any of his later ones:


_The Number of the Beast_, 1980
_Friday_, 1982 1983[10]
_Job: A Comedy of Justice_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_A._Heinlein_bibliography#endnote_WWE-1985
_The Cat Who Walks Through Walls_, 1985
_To Sail Beyond the Sunset_,1987
But, my favorite quote from the Diary is:
Money is truthful. If a man speaks to you of his honor, make him pay cash


----------



## GotGarlic

Who? I can't see thread titles with the mobile app.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Robert A. Heinlein, GG...Heinlein has his own shelf in my house and I am a member of The Heinlein Society.  I've done talks at the library and High Schools about his books.  My most favorite author.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> i have read almost everything his has written, starting many years ago with his juveniles and from there up to about 1973, with Time Enough for Love.
> I have not read any of his later ones:
> 
> 
> _The Number of the Beast_, 1980
> _Friday_, 1982 1983[10]
> _Job: A Comedy of Justice_,
> _The Cat Who Walks Through Walls_, 1985
> _To Sail Beyond the Sunset_,1987
> But, my favorite quote from the Diary is:
> Money is truthful. If a man speaks to you of his honor, make him pay cash




_The Number of The Beast, The Cat Who Walks Through Walls_ and _To Sail Beyond the Sunset_ are all stories connected to Lazarus Long.

_Friday_ and _Job_ are different stories, stand-alones.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We must have pie, stress cannot exist in the presence of a pie. David Mamet


----------



## vitauta

i drink to make other people more interesting.   george jean nathan


----------



## Souschef

*From Teddy Rosevelt*

It is not the critic who counts; not the man who              points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds              could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is              actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and              blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and              again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but              who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms,              the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at              the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who              at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so              that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who              neither know victory nor defeat.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I love a bargain and am thrifty by nature.  I sometimes need to restrain myself and when I do I think of this quote by former New York Mayor David N. Dinkins*

“If they’re selling elephants two for a quarter, that’s a great  bargain, but only if you have a quarter and only if you need elephants.”

*
Bought any elephants lately?


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was looking for Easter dinner recipes and came across this quote that my Mother scrawled in the margin of her church cookbook.

"The greatest oak in the forest was just a little nut that stood its ground!"


----------



## Mad Cook

Aunt Bea said:


> I was looking for Easter dinner recipes and came across this quote that my Mother scrawled in the margin of her church cookbook.
> 
> "The greatest oak in the forest was just a little nut that stood its ground!"


 
A version of it is attributed to David Icke, an English writer, public speaker, former professional (soccer) footballer and sports broadcaster and all round loony tunes. This quote is probably the most sensible thing he said and that's putting it mildly. For further information on "our Dave" and a good laugh read this
David Icke - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It makes other loonies look sane!

I suspect the original quote is much older than David Icke.


----------



## Mad Cook

"_Two things have altered not_
_     since first the world began -_
_The beauty of the wild green earth _
_     and the bravery of man_"

(From a poem called "Magpies in Picardy" by a first world war poet T P Cameron-Wilson)

I first heard it when it was used, very aptly, as a tag line for a television documentary on the Burma campaign, during the second world war, the turning point of which were the battles of Kohima and Imphal where the invasion of India by the Japanese was repulsed by British and Indian troops. The Commonwealth War Graves Cemetery at Kohima has a memorial with the inscription 

       "_When you go home tell them of us and say _
_        for your tomorrow we gave our today_"


(My uncle was with the Royal Marines in Burma for most of the campaign.)


----------



## tinlizzie

"Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, and today is a gift; that's why they call it the present."  - Eleanor Roosevelt

Nice, isn't it?  It came in the mail, along with my chance to win a free cremation.


----------



## Andy M.

tinlizzie said:


> "Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, and today is a gift; that's why they call it the present."  - Eleanor Roosevelt
> 
> Nice, isn't it?  It came in the mail, along with my chance to win a free cremation.




Apparently, tomorrow isn't that much of a mystery to them.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> "Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, and today is a gift; that's why they call it the present."  - Eleanor Roosevelt
> 
> Nice, isn't it?  It came in the mail, along with my chance to win a free cremation.



 If you should win it and decide to not use it, can I borrow it for a while?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I need two free cremations...


----------



## Aunt Bea

I only need one and a copy of this playing softly in the background! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz68KvMtHOA


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85uCxBQTqhQ


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## tinlizzie

to all.  That's what I do when I get this 'pre-need' offer in the mail, usually twice a year.


----------



## Mad Cook

tinlizzie said:


> "Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, and today is a gift; that's why they call it the present." - Eleanor Roosevelt
> 
> Nice, isn't it? It came in the mail, along with my chance to win a free cremation.


 Just what I've always wanted for Christmas - a free cremation


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Just what I've always wanted for Christmas - a free cremation



So if you win the free cremation, I wonder if they offer a twofer. Or maybe if you decide not to use your winnings, can you give it to a neighbor? Since it will be a "winning", will you have to pay taxes on it the same as if you won the lottery? Or could  you claim your prize but not use it? Then leave it as part of your estate and let the kids pay any due taxes if applicable. 

Am I getting carried away? I do worry about these things at night when I can't get to sleep.


----------



## tinlizzie

I won't be looking into it, Addie.  The offer comes from an 'upscale' outfit, and no doubt has conditions and fine print.  When I go, it'll be without frills, with a cardboard box for the 'dust to dust' dust.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> I won't be looking into it, Addie.  The offer comes from an 'upscale' outfit, and no doubt has conditions and fine print.  When I go, it'll be without frills, with a cardboard box for the 'dust to dust' dust.



Well since I won't be able to give any instructions or ask questions at that time, I will just rest in peace and let the family figure it out. For the first time in their lives, they won't have Mom to ask.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> I won't be looking into it, Addie.  The offer comes from an 'upscale' outfit, and no doubt has conditions and fine print.  When I go, it'll be without frills, with a cardboard box for the 'dust to dust' dust.



I'm with you kid!

I still need to lose some more weight so they don't hit me a fuel surcharge!


----------



## JoAnn L.

You learn something everyday if you pay attention. Ray LeBlond


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm with you kid!
> 
> I still need to lose some more weight so they don't hit me a fuel surcharge!



 Good one Aunt Bea.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A meal without wine is called breakfast. - Jacques Pepin


----------



## creative

"It's not what you look at that matters, it's what you see...." (Henry D. Thoreau)


----------



## Souschef

Money is truthful, if a man speaks to you of his honor, make him pay cash-Robert Heinlein


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A Heinlein quote!!!  Loved that man!


----------



## Souschef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A Heinlein quote!!!  Loved that man!


There are a number of great quotes in"The Diary of Lazarus Long" from Time Enough for Love by Heinlein


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> There are a number of great quotes in"The Diary of Lazarus Long" from Time Enough for Love by Heinlein



Yes, I have two copies of that book, along with 2 or more copies of all his others.  I was a member of The Heinlein Society before they got too stuffy.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cooking is not about being the best or most perfect cook, but rather it is about sharing the table with family and friends. Skye Gyngell


----------



## Caslon

Souschef said:


> Money is truthful, if a man speaks to you of his honor, make him pay cash-Robert Heinlein



"Money talks, it's says..."bye!"  Anonymous.


----------



## JoAnn L.

No rich man is ugly. Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## CharlieD

JoAnn L. said:


> No rich man is ugly. Zsa Zsa Gabor




She could afford to say that. She was not poor herself and quite a hottie. So there were no ugly men around her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sing like no one is listening,
love like you've never been hurt,
dance like no one is watching,
and live like it is heaven on Earth.  Mark Twain


----------



## JoAnn L.

Try new recipes, learn from your mistakes, be fearless and above all have fun. Julia Child


----------



## vitauta

no matter how cynical you've become, it's never enough to keep up.

i always wondered why somebody doesn't do something about that. then i realized i was somebody.

lily tomlin


----------



## Addie

If you see someone without a smile, give them yours.


----------



## Addie

The only way to have a friend, is to be one.

*Ralph Waldo Emerson*


----------



## Caslon

Change comes first to the individual, then to the group, then to the masses.
-J Krishnamurti.


----------



## taxlady

The world is moved along, not only by the mighty shoves of its heroes, but also by the aggregate of tiny pushes of each honest worker.
-- Helen Keller


----------



## simonbaker

Be careful how far you push me away, I may end up liking it there.


----------



## GotGarlic

vitauta said:


> no matter how cynical you've become, it's never enough to keep up.
> 
> i always wondered why somebody doesn't do something about that. then i realized i was somebody.
> 
> lily tomlin



I've missed you, vitauta  Hope you'll spend some more time with us.


----------



## LizStreithorst

Live with your arms wide open.


----------



## simonbaker

If you're not willing to risk the usual you will have to settle for the ordinary.


----------



## Mad Cook

"Don’t look for the light at the end of the tunnel. Stomp along and switch the bloody thing on yourself" (This version from Sarah Millican, an english comedienne, but I think it comes from someone else.)


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> "Don’t look for the light at the end of the tunnel. Stomp along and switch the bloody thing on yourself" (This version from Sarah Millican, an english comedienne, but I think it comes from someone else.)



I love this one.


----------



## Caslon

"In a pound of glory, there's an ounce of joy."

(anonymous) 


"A light shines that you may find it."

(anonymous)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's not the calories you eat, it's the calories you don't burn.


----------



## Caslon

Food for thought, or thought for food?


----------



## Aunt Bea

*"*Kindness is the language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see." - Mark Twain


----------



## JoAnn L.

You better cut the pizza in four pieces because I'm not hungry enough to eat six...Yogi Berra


----------



## CakePoet

Every thing that is good for  the belly is good for  the heart and the soul.
Mother Moomin.


----------



## Souschef

Money is truthful-If a man speaks to you of his honor, make him pay cash-Robert Heinlein


----------



## JoAnn L.

A man travels the world over in search of what he needs and returns home to find it. ~ George Moore


----------



## CakePoet

En god kvinna och en god sås reder sig själv.


----------



## expatgirl

`i love `judge `judy's `'don't pee on my leg and tell me it's raining`'  it actually was a title of one of her books.......her father used to tell her that.........


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CakePoet said:


> En god kvinna och en god sås reder sig själv.


 
please provide a translation, thank you.


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> please provide a translation, thank you.



En god kvinna och en god sås reder sig själv.

my translater says "A good woman and a good sauce sorts himself"  

I did the french and a german translation also but STILL am not too sure what it means by "sorts himself"  -  I'm guessing it is a "saying"  

Proves itself?  Shows best of itself?  Proves its good worth? 

Come on CakePoet...   give us a hint!


----------



## dragnlaw

Three things can not be long hidden;  the Sun, the Moon and the Truth -  Buddha


----------



## expatgirl

dragnlaw said:


> En god kvinna och en god sås reder sig själv.
> 
> my translater says "A good woman and a good sauce sorts himself"
> 
> I did the french and a german translation also but STILL am not too sure what it means by "sorts himself"  -  I'm guessing it is a "saying"
> 
> Proves itself?  Shows best of itself?  Proves its good worth?
> 
> Come on CakePoet...   give us a hint!


`if i had to give a guess it would be something along the lines of ``'the best of the sauces rise to the top and outdo everything else"  like the creme of the crop.........and women do it best......


----------



## CakePoet

Oh sorry, I sometimes switch  between  language with out noticing,  I think that is  thanks to bi- lingual home.

En god kvinna och en god sås reder sig själv.

A good  woman and good sauce  manage them self. 

The word reder, means both thickening and  being capable of taking  care of your self.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thank you CakePoet - good phrase! 

Expat - like your version and if you think about it, actually probably comes out meaning the same

LOL  "and good women do it best" LOL


----------



## CakePoet

I just realized   the phrase can also be translated to, A good woman and good sauce thicken them self....  hrmm...


----------



## dragnlaw

CakePoet said:


> I just realized   the phrase can also be translated to, A good woman and good sauce thicken them self....  hrmm...



too funny CakePoet..    

I must be a good woman as I certainly have thickened!!  thank you - you have just validated me!


----------



## CakePoet

Well I am thicken too..


----------



## expatgirl

yay, girls........we thicken with love and are proud of it!!!!  `no distilling going on here..........


----------



## CakePoet

Love is the only true share ware!


----------



## expatgirl

`love it.......


----------



## CakePoet

I'm not fat, I am just made out cuddles,  love and happiness...  

( a kid told me, I wasnt fat, just this)


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> I'm not fat, I am just made out cuddles,  love and happiness...
> 
> ( a kid told me, I wasnt fat, just this)


Awww


----------



## expatgirl

awww-some..........


----------



## Aunt Bea

“What you do speaks so loudly that I cannot hear what you say.”- Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## CakePoet

You can eat everything, at least one time...


----------



## expatgirl

`i've also heard 'That what doesn't kill us makes us strong"  so eat every first dish that you can, CakePoet!!!   ````


----------



## expatgirl

`i correct myself.........as god is my witness,............`i will never eat liver again.......EVER.............everlasting ```````````````NEVER..........ever lasting.........


----------



## CakePoet

Yes but sadly one time can be the last time.

I will translate some Swedish sayings for you.

Schklofs said the farmer and trusted his fist into the porridge.

What doesnt  go into Olle, goes into Olle's pig.

A big  "member" is a good comfort in a poor mans home.  ( yeah that one is weird)


----------



## Caslon

A city reporter does a story on a local farmer.  He's led into the barn. He looks around and notices a pig that has a wooden leg. He asks the farmer about that pig.  "That's some pig", the farmer replied.  He saved my life.  My tractor turned over on me and that pig came and dug me out like he was looking for truffles, he saved my life.  Another time, our house up front caught on fire.  That pig  came up and tapped on our window and warned us, we got out alive just in time. 
The city reporter said, "That's amazing".  "But... why does he have a wooden leg"?

The farmer replied....  "A pig that good, you eat him a little bit at a time".


My dad could not stop laughing at it.  My step mom said  "move to the head of the table."


----------



## expatgirl

CakePoet said:


> Yes but sadly one time can be the last time.
> 
> I will translate some Swedish sayings for you.
> 
> Schklofs said the farmer and trusted his fist into the porridge.
> 
> What doesnt  go into Olle, goes into Olle's pig.
> 
> A big  "member" is a good comfort in a poor mans home.  ( yeah that one is weird)


olie's pig can have all the liver it wants and hopefully its cholesterol will remain stable........for years `i had to hear from my hubby how eating liver was healthy for me..........never was `i happier to hear that liver was high in cholesterol.....`i remember my mother serving it to us 3 little kids liver and swearing it was steak.....these 3 little kids were not stupid........`i was the eldest.......so when my  middle sister turned her head,  onto the plate went my liver............she never knew the difference.......my youngest noticed and was too scared to say anything.........yes, my second sister is mentally challenged..  `not really but she's not bright, either.......


----------



## dragnlaw

Expat - we have even more in common...  liver - yech!  I cannot stand the taste nor the texture.  

Although I do like pate to a certain extent, but not too much - go figure.


----------



## CakePoet

Liver.. yeah my mum thought I was weird who hated liver,  my dad understood me, the day  he had remade my old room into a  computer room and my mum fried liver, my room stank like an abattoir, my dad vomited and then realized that the vent from the kitchen was turned  toward my room instead away from the house.

Time for a Quote. 

True Love is to fart under the covers and giggle together.


----------



## taxlady

Love that quote CakePoet.


----------



## expatgirl

tell you what........a fart under the covers is better than fried liver and onions any day!!!!  `IMHO............


----------



## dragnlaw

I agree expat!  

Although my exDH used to blow wind then pull the covers over MY head all the while laughing HIS head off.   I would get so angry I couldn't believe the wind didn't catch fire! 

But it still would be better than liver - onions are good as long as there is no residual flavour from the liver!


----------



## JoAnn L.

People will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel. Maya Angelou


----------



## Caslon

"My guards did hark, when abstract threats, too noble to neglect, deceived me into thinking, I had something to protect..."   

Bob Dylan


----------



## Rparrny

When life shuts a door...open it again...it's a door, that's how they work.


----------



## dragnlaw

You may forgive, but you never forget.


----------



## taxlady

"When a man loves cats, I am his friend and comrade without further introduction." ~Mark Twain, 1903


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Absolutely!


----------



## JoAnn L.

"Live in each season as it passes; breathe the air, drink the drink, taste the fruit...". Henry David Thoreau


----------

